# Bristolites May Bank Holiday Weekend



## fat hamster (Mar 25, 2004)

Ner ner - I got there first!    

There are mutterings on the "isn't Bristol wonderful" thread in general about a big Urbanites gathering over the May bank holiday weekend (29-31 May) - how's about it?


----------



## JTG (Mar 25, 2004)

Yes.

I'll bring the mushrooms


----------



## butterfly child (Mar 25, 2004)

I think I'm going to be working.. but if I can get our tenants to go away for the weekend, to their respective families, I'll try and wangle a trip down 

I'm hoping to get down for some time over Easter, Hammy, so will pop in and see you if you'll be available?


----------



## JTG (Mar 25, 2004)

JTG said:
			
		

> Yes.
> 
> I'll bring the mushrooms



...but I'll try not to eat them all at once this time!


----------



## djbombscare (Mar 25, 2004)

Well I'm in and i expect my partner in crime will be too.


Whats on at the hippodrome then?


----------



## fat hamster (Mar 25, 2004)

Becky said:
			
		

> I think I'm going to be working.. but if I can get our tenants to go away for the weekend, to their respective families, I'll try and wangle a trip down
> 
> I'm hoping to get down for some time over Easter, Hammy, so will pop in and see you if you'll be available?


Ooh - hope you can make it in May, Becky!

And yes I'll be here - and so will Mation  - over Easter, so do drop by.


----------



## fizzerbird (Mar 25, 2004)

I'm up for it...



14 days! getting really, REALLY excited...


----------



## Epona (Mar 25, 2004)

Having lost the plot too much to put in an appearance at the last bristol gathering (ie I'm not sure where the weekend went  ) despite fh inviting me and promising JTG that I would be there, I will make an effort to get to this!


----------



## JTG (Mar 25, 2004)

Yay!

 

Run for yer lives, Epona's coming!

This'll be interesting, the Terrible Twosome, Epona and fizzerbird in a race to see who can stay up longest!


----------



## Epona (Mar 26, 2004)

Hey JTG - yeah sorry I never made it down last time after saying I was gonna be there.  I don't know for sure yet, have to pet-sit for my parents sometime in May, but I'll do my best 

And as for who's staying up the longest - well since you were the lightest of all lightweights when I saw you last, I think we can safely say that you're not in the running pal


----------



## djbombscare (Mar 26, 2004)

Well I know fuct wont be playing that game !!   


And last time I had to let Fizzer win otherwise she was gonna moan all day


----------



## Epona (Mar 26, 2004)

JTG said:
			
		

> Run for yer lives, Epona's coming!



I have to say that I find this comment disturbing.  Is my reputation *really* that bad?


----------



## djbombscare (Mar 26, 2004)

Epona said:
			
		

> I have to say that I find this comment disturbing.  Is my reputation *really* that bad?




YEP !!

It is now you met me and Fuct last weekend


----------



## Epona (Mar 26, 2004)

Ah well.  Bring on the chemicals


----------



## djbombscare (Mar 26, 2004)

Thats the spirit !!


----------



## Bond (Mar 26, 2004)

If I don't get the free ticket for late April, I'll do my best to make it to this


----------



## fizzerbird (Mar 26, 2004)

djbombscare said:
			
		

> Well I know fuct wont be playing that game !!
> 
> 
> And last time I had to let Fizzer win otherwise she was gonna moan all day



You're such a liar!

I won fair and square...you had great difficulty staying up all night  

Epona...I really hope you can make this meet hon. Twood be great to meet you 

13 days...how excited am I? VERY!


----------



## wiskey (Mar 26, 2004)

i shall prolly stay in london to celebrate the manky wedding over that w/e


----------



## Isambard (Mar 26, 2004)

Guess who's just booked a ticket?      

<Wants to see Fizzer's hair all floaty again>


----------



## nosferatu1000 (Mar 26, 2004)

i may be around for this...seems an awfully long way away though!


----------



## Epona (Mar 26, 2004)

fizzerbird said:
			
		

> Epona...I really hope you can make this meet hon. Twood be great to meet you



Yeah it would be great to meet up, I think we'd get along like a house on fire   Let's try not to break Bristol though


----------



## fucthest8 (Mar 26, 2004)

Epona said:
			
		

> Yeah it would be great to meet up, I think we'd get along like a house on fire   Let's try not to break Bristol though.



Having met both of you I think I can safely say you will. Get on that is. And possibly break Bristol. 

Obviously I will be attempting to make this .. let you know for sure once I've found that frigging diary of mine again ....


----------



## Epona (Mar 26, 2004)

Poor Bristol


----------



## Isambard (Mar 26, 2004)

A few ideas:

The African, Ethiopian? or Middle East restaurants that KRS suggested last time.

A nice relaxed pub session with good looking barmen

Go and see the evil drag queen at the Griffin (?) pub on Colston Street.

A nice trip to the seaside at errrrrm  Avonmouth.

Are there any festivals or similar on that weekend ?


----------



## JTG (Mar 26, 2004)

Severn Beach surely grtho?

I can't imagine anyone _not_ getting on with fizzler. Or Epona for that matter so you'll be fine  

Epona's right, I am a lightweight but was particularly so that weekend thanks to jetlag related stuff. Honestly, turning down free drugs because I was fucked up enough already  

Anyway, promise to be better next time.

We have a whole weekend for food & drink and to part-ay! I like Indian me but will happily tag along to anything anyone else suggests. Krs is the gourmet so he can lead.

2 months?! Let's see how long this thread can get by the time it rolls around then...


----------



## DaveCinzano (Mar 26, 2004)

i'm up for it! and i'm going to do a couple of month's of not-whiting-out training this time - i refuse to be broken 

however, it is entirely conceivable that i may be bent somewhat... still, you know what they say about supple saplings in the wind


----------



## Isambard (Mar 26, 2004)

bristle-krs said:
			
		

> i may be bent somewhat




<says absalutely nothing>

<whistles innocently>

<stirs porridge>


----------



## DaveCinzano (Mar 26, 2004)

stir away


----------



## Isambard (Mar 26, 2004)

Absinthe 70% is currently (it may rise) retailing in the supermarket in Czech Republic at £ 5.60 a half litre. After 1st May, no import restrictions (EU innit) so any requests for bottles?


----------



## DaveCinzano (Mar 26, 2004)

grtho said:
			
		

> Absinthe 70% is currently (it may rise) retailing in the supermarket in Czech Republic at £ 5.60 a half litre. After 1st May, no import restrictions (EU innit) so any requests for bottles?



how many bottles in a case? i would seriously be interested  could pay up front too


----------



## Streathamite (Mar 26, 2004)

I may be in brizzle that weekend (as I alluded to on another thread) OK if I join you?


----------



## fat hamster (Mar 26, 2004)

But of course.  

But aren't you coming down sooner than the end of May?


----------



## jonead (Mar 26, 2004)

fucthest8 said:
			
		

> once I've found that frigging diary of mine again ....




you have a frigging diary?

full respect ...


----------



## Isambard (Mar 26, 2004)

<So excited already>

Any Urbanites from Dorset, Devon, South Wales etc want to come over for a big one?


----------



## Streathamite (Mar 26, 2004)

fat hamster said:
			
		

> But of course.
> 
> But aren't you coming down sooner than the end of May?


It depends on a certain manager at a certain software house who has all the organisational and forward planning skills of an amoeba


----------



## Epona (Mar 26, 2004)

JTG said:
			
		

> I can't imagine anyone _not_ getting on with fizzler. Or Epona for that matter so you'll be fine







> Epona's right, I am a lightweight but was particularly so that weekend thanks to jetlag related stuff. Honestly, turning down free drugs because I was fucked up enough already



Yeah I have to admit I did a bit of a double take at that one.  It would have livened you up a bit tho   But then you looked so sweet all curled up on the floor


----------



## JTG (Mar 26, 2004)

That was a strange night for sure. One moment I was chatting away to you, Stig and William, I lay down for a second...

...next thing I know I'm watching the dawn break over south east London and I seemed to have lost several hours  

I also blame jet lag for my performance at the last Bristol Urbanites. That and a certain variety of central american fungus  

You wait till May bank holiday - I'll show you what I can do!


----------



## white rabbit (Mar 26, 2004)

JTG said:
			
		

> I also blame jet lag for my performance at the last Bristol Urbanites.


 Oh yeah, the old urbanites/jet-lag combination. I've used that one. 

I'm honestly not as much of a wanker irl as I may have seemed.


----------



## JTG (Mar 26, 2004)

white rabbit said:
			
		

> Oh yeah, the old urbanites/jet-lag combination. I've used that one.
> 
> I'm honestly not as much of a wanker irl as I may have seemed.



Sorry mate, I just completely misread your tag line.

Was a bit  there for a minute


----------



## Callie (Mar 27, 2004)

currently trying to sort out how to get mr krs and myself down to Exeter but this sounds pretty good too  I shall have to consult to holiday bookings at work but if I can make it I will! mmmm do you think the sun will be shining by then?


----------



## Isambard (Mar 27, 2004)

Sorry if I woke anyone up texting last night from the disco at 3am or so......   

What are the T-Shirts you were designing in the pub this afternoon?
Is there gonna be a "ciderites" shirt?


----------



## JTG (Mar 27, 2004)

What the fuck happened in the pub this afternoon?!

Was a bit  the whole time!

Tin foil hats


----------



## fizzerbird (Mar 27, 2004)

That was a very funny afternoon!

Thanks you guys I haven't laughed like that for ages!  

JTG...you have been suffering from short term memory loss all day.

Brief recount hon just for you:

Under the mast
Meet up
My lingerie  
shocking!
Park street
laughing!
Fopps
laughing!
Wurzels
laughing!
taking me down to the basement to show me your 12 inch!
hysterical laughing!  
Where be that blackbird to?
Others disowning us!
Replay records
laughing and dancing!
Bristol Stomp
krs stepping away from me in complete fear!
Charity shop
laughing!
psychadelic ties
laughing!
Sunspots and Boney M LP
Laughing loudly!
Sunspots and his singing balls in a box
sniggers!
Cash point
laughing!
Wetherspoons
tin foil hats
more laughing!
T-shirt designing
cracking up laughing!
Bus stop
Huggles

Silence...

Im sure Sunspots or krs will fill you in with the details!  

grtho...the design is a secret for now...


----------



## JTG (Mar 28, 2004)

Ah... right...

 

Anyone wants an explanation, me krs, Sunspots n fizz went shopping today and made some secret plans for the end of May. All very hush hush, don't wanna scare anyone


----------



## sparkling (Mar 28, 2004)

This sounds fun so if you have room for a little one? ......


----------



## fizzerbird (Mar 28, 2004)

Will I be able to fit you in my pocket sparkling?

Seriously ( as one can be having been awake for...lets see...almost 36 hours with a snooze of a couple of hours somewhere along the line...where I had a vivid dream of fuct and bombscare being undercover cops using my pc as a stake out!) you're more than welcome...be nice to meet you   


11 days! Can hardly contain myself


----------



## fat hamster (Mar 28, 2004)

She's mine!  She's mine!    

<puts little hamster fists up and starts fighting fizzer for sparkling>


----------



## sparkling (Mar 28, 2004)

Ah you are both very kind and I would love to meet the both of you.  I shall look forward to this trip.  Thank you.


----------



## Mation (Mar 29, 2004)

count me in


----------



## nosferatu1000 (Mar 29, 2004)

grtho said:
			
		

> A few ideas:
> 
> The African, Ethiopian? or Middle East restaurants that KRS suggested last time.
> 
> ...



MMMM!  can i second the relaxed pub session with cute barman idea?  then i can fight grtho for who gets which one.... and if they're straight, who can flirt the most outrageously without getting barred...

plus evil drag queen sounds fun...

Yes, put me down for this!!! As long as I 'm allowed.... is there crashing space somewhere, or are people sharing hotels etc?  

can you telll work is a little, erm, dull today?? 

edit: food?  Will happily eat most things, indian, chinese, mexican, late night dodgy but tasty burgers....

edited again: plus the longest i stayed up was about 36ish hours, with about an hours sleep....not sure i;ll be able to do that again, can try though!  Only vague loss of sense of what was real and what wasn't as well...


----------



## nosferatu1000 (Mar 29, 2004)

grtho said:
			
		

> <So excited already>
> 
> Any Urbanites from Dorset, Devon, South Wales etc want to come over for a big one?



You are confident aren't you.... sorry, i seem to be in smutty innuendo this year....


----------



## fat hamster (Mar 29, 2004)

nosferatu1000 said:
			
		

> is there crashing space somewhere, or are people sharing hotels etc?


Always plenty of nesting space at Hamster Mansions, m'dear.  

You'll be most welcome for the weekend - and that goes for sparkling, Mation, Grtho, Epona, Red Jezza and anyone else who'd like to stay here.  The more the merrier _chez_ hamster, innit.


----------



## nosferatu1000 (Mar 29, 2004)

fat hamster said:
			
		

> Always plenty of nesting space at Hamster Mansions, m'dear.
> 
> You'll be most welcome for the weekend - and that goes for sparkling, Mation, Grtho, Epona, Red Jezza and anyone else who'd like to stay here.  The more the merrier _chez_ hamster, innit.



oh god, sharing a house with Red Jezza.......the pain, the pain!

<ducks>

Thanks for this, will appear avec sleeping bag and alcohol...who needs anything more?


----------



## fat hamster (Mar 29, 2004)

nosferatu1000 said:
			
		

> will appear avec sleeping bag and alcohol...who needs anything more?


Hmmm ... chocolate?    

Some decent spliffage wouldn't go amiss.  

Oooh, and maybe a few mushies?   



Seriously , you'll be welcome whatever you bring.  And I shall make a famous hamster curry.  

BTW I hope none of you are allergic to cats, dogs, rabbits or tropical fish.


----------



## nosferatu1000 (Mar 29, 2004)

fat hamster said:
			
		

> Hmmm ... chocolate?
> 
> Some decent spliffage wouldn't go amiss.
> 
> ...



i live in reading, not ever seen any decent spliffage round here!  mmmmmmm, curry...... chocolate could be doable....

i'm probably allergic to cats but love them....dogs i'm not hugely fond of, but don't normally mind them...and my landlady has a rabbit, quite like them apart from when they start scratching on the door late at night!


----------



## DaveCinzano (Mar 29, 2004)

nosferatu1000 said:
			
		

> i live in reading, not ever seen any decent spliffage round here!  mmmmmmm, curry...... chocolate could be doable....
> 
> i'm probably allergic to cats but love them....dogs i'm not hugely fond of, but don't normally mind them...and my landlady has a rabbit, quite like them apart from when they start scratching on the door late at night!



if you're lucky, asgard will scratch at your door all night


----------



## fat hamster (Mar 29, 2004)

nosferatu1000 said:
			
		

> dogs i'm not hugely fond of, but don't normally mind them...


M'kay, there's really only one small dog, Asgard, and he thinks he's a cat.  

He's been christened by Sunspots as "the dog it's safe to love"    - but don't worry, cos if Callie's around, he won't be interested in anyone else anyway.  .


----------



## nosferatu1000 (Mar 29, 2004)

fat hamster said:
			
		

> M'kay, there's really only one small dog, Asgard, and he thinks he's a cat.
> 
> He's been christened by Sunspots as "the dog it's safe to love"    - but don't worry, cos if Callie's around, he won't be interested in anyone else anyway.  .



hmm, sounds worrying that!  cool name though....he thinks he's a cat though? does that mean he assumes he's king of all he surveys?   i do often end up being the person the alsatian/other big dog takes a liking to - or at least, just my leg  - so if someone there will distract him that sounds good!


----------



## aqua (Mar 29, 2004)

well see its like this

I may be away the weekend your organising this for

I may not be

I won't know till the Thursday before (how much use is that eh    )

if I am free, can I come cos I still haven't made a Bristol meet yet!


----------



## DaveCinzano (Mar 29, 2004)

no 

dammit i hate this minimum character malarkey


----------



## JTG (Mar 29, 2004)

No  

Or maybe yes  

We'll have to go shopping again to decide. Get back to you next week


----------



## fat hamster (Mar 29, 2004)

Noo..ooo...oo.  Definitely not.

<shakes head>

Well, _possibly_, if you can bring the lovely longdog with you ...


----------



## fucthest8 (Mar 29, 2004)

Well, we were going to say yes.

But now we might have to say no.

Unfortunately we can't be sure until 24 hours before.

Somebody will PM you.


----------



## Isambard (Mar 29, 2004)

Errrrm How secure are PMs from prying eyes?

Yes/No ?


----------



## nosferatu1000 (Mar 29, 2004)

grtho said:
			
		

> Errrrm How secure are PMs from prying eyes?
> 
> Yes/No ?



maybe...it's the third way, innit?

/this is bad....mind you, trinary logic is being tried again in computers, so who knows, we may have the blairium 4 come out soon!


----------



## aqua (Mar 29, 2004)

well if I'm not wanted then I'll stay away

have a good time all


----------



## hp66 (Mar 29, 2004)

*rubbish, of course you're wanted*

all welcome, innit?

Fat Hamster's is definitely the place to be, but I (and I'm sure others) will willingly provide overspill crash space if necessary for those lightweights who need sleep  have pet allergies  or whatever   

BTW did I say, count me in


----------



## fat hamster (Mar 29, 2004)

Wot hp66 said, innit.  

Aww - we wuz only jokin' ...  

<gives aqua the great big birthday huggle she's been saving for her cos she missed her thread when her computer was down>

((((((((aqua))))))))


----------



## JTG (Mar 29, 2004)

fat hamster said:
			
		

> Aww - we wuz only jokin' ...



Speak for yerself  

 

Careful HP66, offering 'overspill' space for us may end up being taken rather literally by some depending on the amount we've had to drink  

Actually I've never met aqua but would love to and if she could come down then I would be very excited


----------



## hp66 (Mar 29, 2004)

*Thanks for the warning JTG*

Having given it careful consideration let me decree that anyone incapable of uttering more than four syllables intelligibly _and_ in the correct order may be denied admittance.  And no, football chants DO NOT count   

Mind you, we could always send them to the madness of St George. I seem to recall there's been some very unorthodox bathroom misappropriation round those parts


----------



## Mation (Mar 29, 2004)

fat hamster said:
			
		

> Always plenty of nesting space at Hamster Mansions, m'dear.
> 
> You'll be most welcome for the weekend - and that goes for sparkling, Mation, Grtho, Epona, Red Jezza and anyone else who'd like to stay here.  The more the merrier _chez_ hamster, innit.



Bags I get the HM Rabbit hutch!

But just in case...

<walks in straight line>

<repeats "high nigh brine kai">

 

Oh! You did mean when sober, didn't you hp66?


----------



## hp66 (Mar 29, 2004)

*elocutionary my dear Mation*

If you’re pissed there’ll be a door tax of a box of biscuits, a box of mixed biscuits, and a biscuit mixer   

Or perhaps I should insist that peeps imagine an imaginary menagerie manager imagining managing an imaginary menagerie.  Now surely that’ll keep the hoi-polloi at bay


----------



## djbombscare (Mar 29, 2004)

Well I'll assume I'm kipping in the car that night then.


----------



## Epona (Mar 29, 2004)

There's going to be sleep?


----------



## djbombscare (Mar 29, 2004)

Its usually scheduled in for monday morning, but as designated driver I have to catch 40 winks before racing down to devon before me and Fuct need a piss stop


----------



## fat hamster (Mar 29, 2004)

djbombscare said:
			
		

> Its usually scheduled in for monday morning,


Heh heh - but this time, it's a bank holiday, so Monday's part of the weekend.


----------



## djbombscare (Mar 29, 2004)

fat hamster said:
			
		

> Heh heh - but this time, it's a bank holiday, so Monday's part of the weekend.




well Im really gonna need a piss before I go back to devon then


----------



## Epona (Mar 29, 2004)

Oh dear, the responsibilities of driving!
I am getting in some practice, had a grand total of 6 hours sleep between 11am wednesday and 10am monday, had to throw in the towel when my sight started to go funny 

Oh hold on, that's not practice, merely stupidity


----------



## nosferatu1000 (Mar 29, 2004)

Epona said:
			
		

> Oh dear, the responsibilities of driving!
> I am getting in some practice, had a grand total of 6 hours sleep between 11am wednesday and 10am monday, had to throw in the towel when my sight started to go funny
> 
> Oh hold on, that's not practice, merely stupidity



oh man, realised i'm driving as well....

If people want a lift up there, then i will have some room....i'm coming from reading like, but that should be ok!


----------



## JTG (Mar 29, 2004)

Epona said:
			
		

> There's going to be sleep?



Right, this is how it works.

Usually people turn up and gather at FH's (food may be involved at this point).

Meanwhile I am being hopelessly disorganised and agree to meet people in pub.

We meet in pub. Beverage is consumed. We go clubbing/partying, more beverage and/or drugs are consumed.

At some point FH goes home with other tired people (I invariably fail to notice this, apols to FH for being unobservant and never, ever saying goodbye   ).

Hardcore people stay out very late and usually go round krs' place to arse around some more. Feel free to collapse in an undignified heap anytime between then and sunrise, I usually do.

Sometime after dawn, fizzerbird goes back to FH's with anybody that's awake and is supposed to be crashing over there rather than at krs'. FH has helpfully left the door open for this eventuality.

Not sure about what happens then, I'm usually sleeping it all off at krs' or at home by this point.

So sleep can be an optional extra if you so wish


----------



## fat hamster (Mar 29, 2004)

That's a darn well-remembered timetable for someone who claims to be in no fit state.  Respect, JTG!  

What happens after that at Hamster Mansions generally involves more food, spliffage and general chilling, and takes place in the latter part of the afternoon ...  



<edited to add>  Last time it involved a lot of wondering where fucthest8 had got to, and then me falling asleep and various unknown people entering the house to leave gifts of wine and books about goat husbandry.


----------



## nosferatu1000 (Mar 29, 2004)

fat hamster said:
			
		

> That's a darn well-remembered timetable for someone who claims to be in no fit state.  Respect, JTG!
> 
> What happens after that at Hamster Mansions generally involves more food, spliffage and general chilling, and takes place in the latter part of the afternoon ...



Ah, well i'll have to see what "stream" i fit into...will make sure i don't do what i often do and get hammered the night before, get no sleep and then try to stay up all night!

edit:and food spliffage and chilling seems so goood...


----------



## Mation (Mar 29, 2004)

highpriestess66 said:
			
		

> imagine an imaginary menagerie manager imagining managing an imaginary menagerie.



<how to keep Mation occupied for a good while>   

but I am rather good at it now


----------



## Sunspots (Mar 29, 2004)

highpriestess66 said:
			
		

> Mind you, we could always send them to the madness of St George. I seem to recall there's been some very unorthodox bathroom misappropriation round those parts



_-Eh????_  I'm genuinely not quite sure what you're talking about!!!   

(-Does it, by any chance, involve me wandering around the neighbourhood clueless, key-less and _<ahem>_ trouser-less?...)


----------



## JTG (Mar 30, 2004)

fat hamster said:
			
		

> That's a darn well-remembered timetable for someone who claims to be in no fit state.  Respect, JTG!



Huh, don't look at me, it's only what I've been _told_ happens.

It all seems so new to me every time!


----------



## nosferatu1000 (Mar 30, 2004)

JTG said:
			
		

> Huh, don't look at me, it's only what I've been _told_ happens.
> 
> It all seems so new to me every time!




I'm so excited about this already...is that wrong of me?  hehe....plus i like the idea of a party with memory loss, not had memory loss ina while.....


----------



## DaveCinzano (Mar 30, 2004)

who are you people?

where am i?

*what's going on?!*


----------



## Mystical Wurzel (Mar 30, 2004)

Wow- u guys comin to bristol? thats where i am... where bouts u lot goin?

what part of brizzle you from snoop hammy hamster?


----------



## DaveCinzano (Mar 30, 2004)

ooo! fresh meat! 

have you ever met bond, bond1?


----------



## djbombscare (Mar 30, 2004)

Fresh lambs to the slaughter !!!    


thats the extent of my posts today as I am suffering with a mans cold

<sniffle>


----------



## Mystical Wurzel (Mar 30, 2004)

bristle-krs said:
			
		

> ooo! fresh meat!
> 
> have you ever met bond, bond1?



No. I dont think he likes me because we have similar names......


----------



## E.J. (Mar 30, 2004)

After reading the previous thread on Bristol (and why Bristolias love their city) last week in the General forum. I've got a few decsions to make about my avaliability on visiting this city.* So that i can see for myself about whether the comments about Bristol are true or not.

I'll let you Bristle peeps know (a bit closer to the date i.e. 2 weeks) when i'll be able to escape from the "wild Badlands" where i'm from, to the relatively straight journey on the M5 south to Bristol.

*What a date(s) to have this meet up - because it's my birthday a week before the 30th!  

The 29th is on my younger sister's birthday (she'll be 30 BTW). I'm not sure what will be her plans to celebrate her birthday are. But let's just say that if i'm in Bristle, then it's an good excuse for piss up, especially for cider!


----------



## fat hamster (Mar 30, 2004)

bond1 said:
			
		

> what part of brizzle you from snoop hammy hamster?


I'm an inmate at the legendary Stab Towers.     

That's central Brizzle, not far from the bus station.  Where be you to?  




			
				bond1 said:
			
		

> No. I dont think he likes me because we have similar names......


Bond's a lovely guy - bit of a regular at Hamster Mansions in fact.  I think you took him by surprise with such a similar name.  He's admitted he over-reacted.  

Though, TBH and in the nicest possible way, it might be worth thinking about changing your name - the original Bond's been on Urban75 since, well, forever, and it is a tad confusing for everyone ...


----------



## WasGeri (Mar 30, 2004)

fat hamster said:
			
		

> Though, TBH and in the nicest possible way, it might be worth thinking about changing your name - the original Bond's been on Urban75 since, well, forever, and it is a tad confusing for everyone ...



How about - Bristol Red?


----------



## fat hamster (Mar 30, 2004)

EJ - yay!   

Will we finally get to meet you at last?  I hope so.


----------



## E.J. (Mar 30, 2004)

fat hamster said:
			
		

> EJ - yay!
> 
> Will we finally get to meet you at last?  I hope so.




FH....

It's a 90 percent chance that i'll be there. A bit worried about where i'll be staying etc. Yet alone booze money. As i've said before if i'm there, i'll be likey to be travelling on Train or coach to arrive in Bristle.

I'm very much looking foward to meeting you, Geri, Fizzer and the rest of the Bristolian Urbanites. Although i'll have to slightly tone down my "wild badlands" accent (with a hint of patois) - when i'm talking to you and the others!


----------



## fat hamster (Mar 30, 2004)

Geri said:
			
		

> How about - Bristol Red?


Oooooh!  Could make for some boisterous meet-ups if JTG's around!   

BTW, Geri, is this yours?


----------



## fat hamster (Mar 30, 2004)

E.J. said:
			
		

> A bit worried about where i'll be staying etc. Yet alone booze money.


Tha'll be staying at Hamster Mansions, moi luvver.    

And I'm sure there'll be plenty of booze around, not to mention a famous curry, so just bring yerself, innit*.


----------



## WasGeri (Mar 30, 2004)

fat hamster said:
			
		

> BTW, Geri, is this yours?



I was trying to be helpful! He lives in Bristol and supports Man U - therefore, Bristol Red (I stole the idea from a fellow poster, 'Watford Red')


----------



## Isambard (Mar 31, 2004)

Guess what I got in the post this morning!


----------



## fat hamster (Mar 31, 2004)

Yay @ grtho.  

Dates, times, which airport?


----------



## Mystical Wurzel (Mar 31, 2004)

E.J. said:
			
		

> After reading the previous thread on Bristol (and why Bristolias love their city) last week in the General forum. I've got a few decsions to make about my avaliability on visiting this city.* So that i can see for myself about whether the comments about Bristol are true or not.



Can some one point me in the direction of this thread about bristol. i must have missed that one.

P.S... ill have a think about the name thing, i think of one in a min


----------



## Mystical Wurzel (Mar 31, 2004)

Geri said:
			
		

> I was trying to be helpful! He lives in Bristol and supports Man U - therefore, Bristol Red (I stole the idea from a fellow poster, 'Watford Red')



Hmm, not sure about that one, I dont want to give the boys on the football forum anymore amunition about man U fans not being from manchester

(however im not from bristol, i just live here)


----------



## DaveCinzano (Mar 31, 2004)

bond1 said:
			
		

> Can some one point me in the direction of this thread about bristol. i must have missed that one.



"how wonderful is bristol" thread


----------



## nosferatu1000 (Mar 31, 2004)

grtho said:
			
		

> Guess what I got in the post this morning!



ExcellenT!! any chance of some absinthe being bought, about a litre should last me, what, a day?


----------



## JTG (Mar 31, 2004)

Geri said:
			
		

> How about - Bristol Red?


----------



## JTG (Mar 31, 2004)

'kin hell!

2 months to go and this threads already over the hundred reply mark!


----------



## space-hopper (Mar 31, 2004)

it's a tough call either come up to brizzle and get off my nut with my mates or stay at home and sew curtains 
i shall be in attendance natch


----------



## JTG (Mar 31, 2004)

space-hopper said:
			
		

> it's a tough call either come up to brizzle and get off my nut with my mates



Stuff yer mates, come out with us!  

Oh...  

Sorry.  

Just forget I said anything eh?


----------



## sparkling (Mar 31, 2004)

oooh I'm looking forward to this.  Lots of people who I have only read about in the past to meet and DJbombscare no bottling out of that ride on the bike.  You and your 'mans cold'   
So long as there is somewhere I can sleep otherwise I get all grumpy.


----------



## fat hamster (Mar 31, 2004)

sparkling said:
			
		

> oooh I'm looking forward to this.





> So long as there is somewhere I can sleep otherwise I get all grumpy.


We don't necessarily go in for "private" sleeping arrangements at Hamster Mansions, at least not when there's a lot of us around.  But fizzer's becoming quite a dab hand at building a big communal nest in the downstairs living room.   

There's also space in the "library" upstairs, where nano and Rua slept over Christmas. (Am currently eating my way through some very nice chocolate they accidentally left behind the settee - just found it yesterday   - cheers for that, n & R!) 

Failing that, there's a nice little roosting spot with a single mattress up in the stairwell.


----------



## E.J. (Mar 31, 2004)

fat hamster said:
			
		

> Tha'll be staying at Hamster Mansions, moi luvver.
> 
> And I'm sure there'll be plenty of booze around, not to mention a famous curry, so just bring yerself, innit*.



Now that's an very good incentive to visit Bristle!   
I know that Bristol has got quite a famous curry mile, so which area of the city is it located then? So then F.Hamster i'm sure that you'll tease me about this famous curry. What's it taste like? 

<reminder to buy 2 meat samosas in about 40 mins time!>


----------



## DaveCinzano (Apr 1, 2004)

l'hotel de krs is also available for bookings: 

one 'quiet' room with single bed – suitable for more if cosiness is desired  – plus lots of sofa, floor and other crashable nooks and crannies, with loads of bedding for those that need it. 

only a 5 min walk from hamster mansions, the centre and the bus station (and closer to the rail station too), and I have the delight of a st. paul’s address which means it’s actually very safe due to its reputation


----------



## nosferatu1000 (Apr 1, 2004)

bristle-krs said:
			
		

> l'hotel de krs is also available for bookings:
> 
> one 'quiet' room with single bed – suitable for more if cosiness is desired  – plus lots of sofa, floor and other crashable nooks and crannies, with loads of bedding for those that need it.
> 
> only a 5 min walk from hamster mansions, the centre and the bus station (and closer to the rail station too), and I have the delight of a st. paul’s address which means it’s actually very safe due to its reputation



sounds great...I have a feeling that I won't make any conscious decisions on where to go to sleep by the sounds of it, i'll ust fall over somewehre.....


----------



## Reg in slippers (Apr 1, 2004)

*date confirmation...*

possibility of tying this in to bristle-krs proposed film extravaganza!

however there are two bank holidays in May:

1 - May Day, 

Saturday 1st May
Sunday 2nd May
Monday 3rd May


2 - Whitsun,

Saturday 29th May
Sunday 30th May
Monday 31st May


so, which bank holiday is being mooted here?


----------



## DaveCinzano (Apr 1, 2004)

second one i hope 

i've pm'd everyone so there's *no excuses*!!!


----------



## sparkling (Apr 2, 2004)

bristle-krs said:
			
		

> second one i hope
> 
> i've pm'd everyone so there's *no excuses*!!!



Not me  

Anyway pm or no pm I'm coming to stake a place to curl up and sleep after partaking of various enjoyments whether that be alcoholic, chemical or food stuffs.  

It will be lovely to meet people I've hitherto only read either about or of.


----------



## DaveCinzano (Apr 2, 2004)

sparkling said:
			
		

> Not me



oops!  

sorry - but i shall make it up to you when you are here


----------



## sparkling (Apr 2, 2004)

bristle-krs said:
			
		

> oops! :
> 
> sorry - but i shall make it up to you when you are here




This weekend is sounding better and better


----------



## Epona (Apr 2, 2004)

bristle-krs said:
			
		

> second one i hope
> 
> i've pm'd everyone so there's *no excuses*!!!



About Bristolites or cinema?
Cos I haven't got a PM either 
But you don't get rid of me that easily 
I will utilise my beer radar to find you all.
So there


----------



## DaveCinzano (Apr 3, 2004)

okay so i didn't pm *everyone* but i did pm all the people i could think of in bristol and everybody i could think of that had in the past been to bristolites but who hadn't posted up on this thread, and it was difficult cause you can only pm 5 at a time, and the boards kept going down, and...

<wibble>

sorry!

<flagellates self>

so, epona, sparkling,fancy a film fest in brist?


----------



## fat hamster (Apr 3, 2004)

bristle-krs said:
			
		

> but i did pm all the people i could think of in bristol


  

<flagellates bristle-krs some more>


<sulks>


----------



## Isambard (Apr 5, 2004)

bristle-krs said:
			
		

> <flagellates self>



Oh is there a fetish night as well, I'll bring me rubber shorts.


----------



## DaveCinzano (Apr 5, 2004)

i put all the people i could think of into my buddy list. i pm'd, 5 at a time, about 50 people. all that was in the pm was a reference to the threads. if anyone feels piqued by not getting the pm, sorry, no harm intended.


----------



## Mystical Wurzel (Apr 5, 2004)

bristle-krs said:
			
		

> but i did pm all the people i could think of in bristol



not me!    im from bristal


----------



## DaveCinzano (Apr 5, 2004)

u75 film fest in bristol thread

i just checked - fat hamster, i sent you a pm. is your box full?


----------



## nosferatu1000 (Apr 5, 2004)

grtho said:
			
		

> Oh is there a fetish night as well, I'll bring me rubber shorts.



keeps quiet, plays innocent, "what rubber shorts?"


----------



## fat hamster (Apr 5, 2004)

bristle-krs said:
			
		

> u75 film fest in bristol thread
> 
> i just checked - fat hamster, i sent you a pm. is your box full?


Nope - there's always space in _my_ box.  

And no, I didn't get a PM from you.

Highpriestess66 was saying she'd sent stuff by PM that didn't arrive a week or two ago.  But she PMed me to ask me about it, and that arrived, so ...   

<posts with fingers crossed that this bit of the boards is still working  >


----------



## DaveCinzano (Apr 7, 2004)

oooh... on top of bristolites, and the possible bristol film fest thing, there's also...

cheese rolling at cooper's hill on bank holiday monday 

any takers?


----------



## JTG (Apr 7, 2004)

You betcha I'm up fer it!

Mini Babybels at the ready people...


----------



## fat hamster (Apr 9, 2004)

Bumped cos I'm feeling happy cos I just discovered today's Friday, not Saturday, so I've got a whole extra day to play with ...        

<rolls a phat one and passes out 'til tomorrow>


----------



## flimsier (Apr 16, 2004)

Right, my turn to bump. 

I haven't actually read the thread (sorry) but I am gonna be in Weston-s-Mare for their last ever game at Woodspring Park v Crawley Town (already Dr Marten's league prem champs). This is Sat 1st innit?

I'm up for Brizzle after that (though be warned, if Weston are up, I'll be pissed - if not very pissed (off))...

I (or maybe we) would be in Bristol for about 7ish....

Does anyone fancy a game beforehand... could be historic.

JTG/Geri - you'd get to see Mark McKeever, Dave Gilroy, Billy Clark, Justin Skinner (ok forget that one), Lewis Hogg (and probably more I've forgotten!)

and you know what - they might actually be achieving something (  ) despite their collective footballing past!!!

If you want a football match beforehand, let me know. Crawley are planning on taking a thousand!!! (they get average 1500 home!)


----------



## fat hamster (Apr 16, 2004)

flimsier said:
			
		

> I haven't actually read the thread (sorry) ... This is Sat 1st innit?


Err ... no, actually.  This thread's about the bank holiday weekend at the _end _ of May.    

But it would be delightful to see you in Brizzle on 1st May, flimsier.  I'm sure some of us could be tempted out.  

<leaves it to Geri and JTG to organise the footie>


----------



## WasGeri (Apr 16, 2004)

Well - we were thinking of going up to Barnsley for the May Day/Miner's Strike event,  but I for one could be persuaded to stay in Bristol and drink instead...

flimsier, I will consult with butchersapron later and let you know


----------



## flimsier (Apr 16, 2004)

Oh shit I'm thick!


----------



## JTG (Apr 16, 2004)

flimsier said:
			
		

> Oh shit I'm thick!



Well I wasn't going to say anything but...  

W-S-M may well be a goer seeing as I was going to see AFC Wombles that day but it looks like they're going to postpone it due to a cup final the previous night.


----------



## Isambard (Apr 21, 2004)

Bumpetty Bump moi Luvvers!

Seeing as some of the Urbanites in that there Lunnon are doing a bit of fundraising for the server what about if we tried to get some pennies together over the Ciderites long weekend at the end of May?

I thought of raffling off a bottle of 70% Czech Absinthe - going next week to get supplies lads.

Maybe someone could cook (say) a cheap and cheerfull vegggie curry for 3 old pence and everyone who comes for dinner pays a fiver or what they can afford.

I though of sponsored mushroom eating but then realised the consequences.....................


----------



## fat hamster (Apr 21, 2004)

grtho said:
			
		

> Maybe someone could cook (say) a cheap and cheerful vegggie curry for 3 old pence and everyone who comes for dinner pays a fiver or what they can afford.


I could do that.


----------



## sarcastic food (Apr 21, 2004)

OI OI!!  Aww I feel like Bristol is my 2nd home and I only started going there last year.

Well a certain Bristol man who knows long words has been telling me about this and I MAY be able to come along but I just need to get some dates sorted.    

I shall put the info in my diary.. and of course I'll be bringing food down if I do.


----------



## fizzerbird (Apr 21, 2004)

sarcastic food said:
			
		

> OI OI!!  Aww I feel like Bristol is my 2nd home and I only started going there last year.
> 
> Well a certain Bristol man who knows long words has been telling me about this and I MAY be able to come along but I just need to get some dates sorted.
> 
> I shall put the info in my diary.. and of course I'll be bringing food down if I do.



Yey! SF! Everyone feels at home here, after all we are the best in the west!

Bristol man that knows long words? can't imagine who that could be  

<sings> Food glorious food!


----------



## fat hamster (Apr 21, 2004)

What do you mean you MAY be able to come along?     

You've _got_ to be here, SF - it just wouldn't feel right without you.     

And Asgard is simply longing to see you again.


----------



## JTG (Apr 21, 2004)

sarcastic food said:
			
		

> Well a certain Bristol man who knows long words has been telling me about this and I MAY be able to come along but I just need to get some dates sorted.



 

Well that rules out krs then, who could it be?


----------



## Isambard (Apr 22, 2004)

fat hamster said:
			
		

> I could do that.



Hammy, <posh voice> I would never be quite so forward as to suggest it <end posh voice> but I _did _ have your culilinary skills in the back of my mind when I had the idea.   

Maybe KRS could do a sponsored half shave that beard off and we could do a sponsored girly plait session in that wig of JTGs?

<Double checks plane ticket is there>


----------



## sarcastic food (Apr 22, 2004)

fat hamster said:
			
		

> What do you mean you MAY be able to come along?
> 
> You've _got_ to be here, SF - it just wouldn't feel right without you.
> 
> And Asgard is simply longing to see you again.



I will really try to get down there honest... just to see Asgard would be fab.


----------



## Streathamite (Apr 23, 2004)

the chances of me attending (if that's OK with youse lot) have ratehr increased today as someone gave said useless middle management muppet at uber-geek software company ECT, and he actually managed to make a decision.


----------



## fat hamster (Apr 24, 2004)

<goes into huddle with other Bristolites to decide whether Red Jezza is allowed to attend>


----------



## DaveCinzano (Apr 26, 2004)

no.

no he isn't.


----------



## JTG (Apr 26, 2004)

bristle-krs said:
			
		

> no.
> 
> no he isn't.



Yeah!  

Unless...

Ooh, I dunno, we'll think about it


----------



## DaveCinzano (Apr 26, 2004)

the retinal scans and dna checks along the m32 approach will automatically trigger the laser beam forcefield before you get within cider-sniffing distance, so don't even think about sneaking in  

_"the village of chillage: certified a jezza-free zone since 1865"_

bribery might work though...


----------



## Streathamite (Apr 26, 2004)

assuming things go to plan as it is now remotely looking like happening, I'll bring spliffage AND stand many a round
 at Bristle


----------



## Dr. Christmas (Apr 26, 2004)

Oooh.....could possibly make this, depending on work that weekend....it's been too long since i was in Brizzle (and the evening i had there was very civilised by the debauched standards mentioned since)

Will let folks know as soon as I know


----------



## Mation (Apr 26, 2004)

Booked my coach tickets today - another £1 each way job for doing it in advance


----------



## JTG (Apr 26, 2004)

Red Jezza said:
			
		

> assuming things go to plan as it is now remotely looking like happening, I'll bring spliffage AND stand many a round
> at Bristle



Oh! Well OK, we'll disarm the defence shields then.

Dr C - was very civilised only 'cos fizz wasn't there and Sunspots turned let down merchant that night and all. I'm afraid you may see the less palatable side of us if you come


----------



## kalidarkone (Apr 30, 2004)

I also may come being a bristol-ite and a Newbie!!! 
Do you have some sort of initiation that I might have to go through???

What I'm looking forward to is seeing  how many people I recognise (if any) especially cos I do drink in the old E and thereabouts occasionaly!!!! In fact I used to work in the Old England -many moons ago!!!
See you all then x


----------



## DaveCinzano (Apr 30, 2004)

kalidarkone said:
			
		

> What I'm looking forward to is seeing  how many people I recognise (if any) especially cos I do drink in the old E and thereabouts occasionaly!!!! In fact I used to work in the Old England -many moons ago!!!
> See you all then x



welcome aboard kalikarkone! 

so you pumped liquor at the old e, excellent! do you still have optic privileges? 

when where you there, b.g. (before gerry) or a.g. (anno gerrorum)? if it was b.g. maybe you know geri from here...




			
				jtg said:
			
		

> I'm afraid you may see the less palatable side of us if you come



why's that - you going to be stripping off and howling at the moon - *again* ?


----------



## fizzerbird (Apr 30, 2004)

JTG said:
			
		

> Dr C - was very civilised only 'cos fizz wasn't there QUOTE]
> 
> cheeky fekker!
> 
> ...


----------



## rubbershoes (Apr 30, 2004)

I may be up for a bit of big city* debauchery.   As ever i'll have to check with the boss

*big city by my bumpkin standards only


----------



## butchersapron (Apr 30, 2004)

That's Bridgewater then?


----------



## fizzerbird (Apr 30, 2004)

Be great to see you again rubbershoes!

Hope your boss says yes


----------



## JTG (May 1, 2004)

bristle-krs said:
			
		

> why's that - you going to be stripping off and howling at the moon - *again* ?



You confusing me with Sunspots?  

Don't believe a word fizz says kalithingy, she's a terrible bad influence on everyone...


----------



## WasGeri (May 1, 2004)

kalidarkone said:
			
		

> In fact I used to work in the Old England -many moons ago!!!



Really? So did I! How long ago? I worked there when Richard & Penny were in charge - about 1991/1992.


----------



## fizzerbird (May 1, 2004)

Be great if you two already knew each other!  

What are we doing anyhoo?

Where are we going?

Who's coming?

When is it all happening?

How many pints of Bluff does Krs owe me now?  

Guys, i'm having awful trouble finding any crab apples...


ooops I forgot a why?

Why am I on here when I should be doing other things!


----------



## sarcastic food (May 2, 2004)

Happy Sunday Bristolites    

Just thought i'd bump the thread and say hello to some of my favourite crew. 

Here's some breakfast to get you going.


----------



## fizzerbird (May 2, 2004)

OOOh Cheers SF!

Just what I need to get the old juices flowing on this fine morning!  

The weather here in Bristol, is showing a marked improvement on yesterday thats for sure. I'm going to nip out to the shops whilst it's still dry.

Are you coming to Bristol at the end of May SF?

I hope so,be good to see you again.  

I have no idea WTF is happening ,as you can tell from my post above...


----------



## kalidarkone (May 2, 2004)

Geri said:
			
		

> Really? So did I! How long ago? I worked there when Richard & Penny were in charge - about 1991/1992.



HAHAHA -YEAH SO DID I!!!! ALSO DRANK THERE EVERY NIGHT!!!! PRACTICALY LIVED THERE!!!  Richard and Penny- the ex coppers!!!! they were a laugh (because they were sooo stupid and ignorant!!!)


----------



## WasGeri (May 3, 2004)

kalidarkone said:
			
		

> HAHAHA -YEAH SO DID I!!!! ALSO DRANK THERE EVERY NIGHT!!!! PRACTICALY LIVED THERE!!!  Richard and Penny- the ex coppers!!!! they were a laugh (because they were sooo stupid and ignorant!!!)



 

I quite liked them actually. I used to work with their daughter in my daytime job.


----------



## sarcastic food (May 3, 2004)

fizzerbird said:
			
		

> OOOh Cheers SF!
> 
> Just what I need to get the old juices flowing on this fine morning!
> 
> ...



Chegrimandi and I am sure going to try and get down there even just for the day.  I need to be told what's going on too as I keep getting confused. 
Can't wait to see you and the crew again Fizzerbird.


----------



## fizzerbird (May 3, 2004)

Well if it's anything like the shinanegans of this afternoon and last night itshould be fun.  

I have numb lips  

_took me fookingaes to type this...I really should get my shit ready for work_


----------



## Isambard (May 4, 2004)

OK Kids.
Got a bottle each of absinthe for the 2 guys that wanted it.

2 other bottles to booze up for the server.

@ Butcher's, what the hell is _WRONG_ with Bridgwater?   
Not that I'd want to live there like!


----------



## fat hamster (May 4, 2004)

sarcastic food said:
			
		

> I need to be told what's going on too as I keep getting confused.


Wot binty said.

I heard rumours yesterday of a plan which went something like: get wasted on Saturday, stay up all night, do mushies at Ashton Court on Sunday and chill on Monday.

So, shall I do the server fund veggie-curry-fest late on Saturday arvo?


----------



## kalidarkone (May 4, 2004)

Geri said:
			
		

> I quite liked them actually. I used to work with their daughter in my daytime job.



They were ok when I got to know them a bit better,but I found Richards views on race and culture very rigid and old fashioned and he also insisted on caalling me 'coloured' even though I told him I did'nt like it and he said some other really pig ignorant things regarding St Pauls. 
At the end of the day I took it with a huge pinch of Salt cos they were just from such a different world to me IMO and they had army and police backgrounds so none of it suprised me. I quite liked Penny tho.
So sounds as if we have probably met then Geri!!!!  

Although I'm now not sure if Im going to make it as my mum is going to have my kid then which means I will be foot loose and fancy free   but in London cos thats where my ma is!! 
But I will definately up for the next meet up /night out!!! as I am very excited to meet u guys!!!


----------



## Callie (May 4, 2004)

FH - I think some of us were hoping to go out to a restaurant for a meal at some point over the weekend - like we did when we went to Mama Mia but it was just an idea, best to see what everyone wants to do before making proper set plans!

So from the basic plan we have:

Fri: depending on whos around maybe a few quite drinks in the pub

Sat: eat, go and drink copious amounts and DANCE! (ideas for where to go dancing?)

Sun: relax/recover, go to the park (weather permitting - any suggestions for a rainy day?), picnic and a fungus foray!

Mon: recover, wave off the visitors, sleep...probably!

Does that sound ok to everyone whos coming? any alternative suggestions? any want to know why I'm doing this when I don't even live in Bristol?! 

*excited!*


Has everyone whos coming from further afield arranged where theyre gonna sleep?


----------



## fat hamster (May 4, 2004)

Callie said:
			
		

> FH - I think some of us were hoping to go out to a restaurant for a meal at some point over the weekend - like we did when we went to Mama Mia but it was just an idea, best to see what everyone wants to do before making proper set plans!


Sounds good - but grtho also suggested (earlier on this thread) a curry fest for the server fund.  Which do people want?  Or maybe we could do both?


----------



## Isambard (May 4, 2004)

Can I also mention the shortlisted restaurants from the last time I breached the M32 death rays: Thee was an African place and another "middle Easterm" type of place that KRS mentioned.

I do want to head out to Vibes one night if only for the fighting lesbians, the chunky lighting engineer (for Skin) and a 10 minute set from a B-list ex member of Steps! Plus we got free lollies going in, how very retro!    PLUS, it might not be PC but I had such a laugh with the drag queen in errrrm The Griffin? 

Debauched weekend guaranteed!

Just checked my ticket, arriving Friday lunchtime in Brizzle, maybe a few socialble after work pints might be in order too, when people working vaguely central knock off?


----------



## flimsier (May 4, 2004)

I was thinking about this but I only want to come to the drinking bits - though I'm sure I can do that while you're all doing whatever...! 

 

Depends really. I had my fill of the West Country this bank holiday (for a bit!)


----------



## JTG (May 4, 2004)

I'm inspired.

Possessed by the spirit of Maggot and his London walkathons, does anyone (particularly non Bristolians) wanna go for a jaunt round some historical Bristol sites?

Pub crawl involved too (possibly only involving pubs of historical interest from the 17th century).

We can go see my 15th century ancestors in St Mary Redcliffe   

If anyone doesn't think this is a shite idea, I'll get some ideas together.


----------



## fat hamster (May 4, 2004)

flimsier said:
			
		

> I only want to come to the drinking bits


But they're all drinking bits!      

JTG I think that's an excellent idea.    

Grtho I fancy trying the African restaurant - especially as it's so close to Stab Towers.  

Shall we do a curry-fest one night as well, or shall we just pass the hat round for the server fund?


----------



## JTG (May 5, 2004)

Also mentioned to fizz on the weekend how I'd love to show some people round Henbury and Blaise Castle but probably too far out for most of you lot to be convenient. Unless you wanna replace Ashton Court on Sunday with Blaise instead.


----------



## sarcastic food (May 5, 2004)

JTG your ideas sound great.

Don't know which days we'll be coming on.. but if there's food involved... la la la.    

Callie I may decide to stay for ever... so they'll be no waving me off.


----------



## Isambard (May 5, 2004)

The historical walk sounds interesting JTG.
Even though I "live" so close, I know almost nothing about the city apart from Brunel.

@ Hamster, I think the curry night could be a fun night, a good fundraiser and a cheapie fun night. But I'm up for anything really.

(Just HAVE to see see Fizzer with her hair floating all over the place)


----------



## JTG (May 5, 2004)

OK, I'll work summat out. Saturday lunchtime/afternoon anyone?

Prolly start somewhere in the vicinity of St Mary Redcliffe and lead you around all sorts of interesting sites, old and new. Not sure if I'll subject you to Brandon Hill though seeing as I'm planning on leading you all up Christmas Steps and that's exercise enough for me!

Plenty of pub stops on the way including the Doggy Trout (c dwen) & Hatchet.


----------



## DaveCinzano (May 5, 2004)

JTG said:
			
		

> OK, I'll work summat out. Saturday lunchtime/afternoon anyone?
> 
> Prolly start somewhere in the vicinity of St Mary Redcliffe and lead you around all sorts of interesting sites, old and new. Not sure if I'll subject you to Brandon Hill though seeing as I'm planning on leading you all up Christmas Steps and that's exercise enough for me!
> 
> Plenty of pub stops on the way including the Doggy Trout (c dwen) & Hatchet.



ooh! so hoegaarden in the 3 sugarloaves, turkish wine in sazz, and then drag karaoke in the griffin then, is it?


----------



## JTG (May 5, 2004)

Sugarloaves is a possibility before attempting the steps... Brewery Tap afterwards to celebrate managing it (or mourning those we lost along the way)


----------



## fizzerbird (May 6, 2004)

I cannot make the Friday or Saturday afternoon  

I can do the Saturday night and am happy to either have curry at hammy's or go out to eat, The African place sounds cool to me  
Whatever, I'm easy.

I do want to go out and have a boogie though...



			
				grtho said:
			
		

> (Just HAVE to see see Fizzer with her hair floating all over the place)


...And so you shall grtho, so you shall!   

Oh and a picnic on the Sunday -  weather permitting. 
Let the townies sample some of our fine Bristolian cuisine!

[/COLOR][/SIZE]makes mental note to order some crababs and street prawns from the best chippy in Bristol...


----------



## nosferatu1000 (May 6, 2004)

Hi there, walk with pubs sounds good...although those steps could be a bugger!  Only been to Brizle once with my ex couple of years ago, but wanted to go back...

food is fine whereever, i'll just tag along - should be coming up sometime friday or else saturday, depending on work stuff....

assuming a place is still open for me!!


----------



## fat hamster (May 7, 2004)

Have no fear, nosferatu - Hamster Mansions is infinitely expandable when it comes to bed / floor / shelf space, so you're welcome to stay here.


----------



## DaveCinzano (May 7, 2004)

fizzerbird said:
			
		

> Oh and a picnic on the Sunday -  weather permitting.
> Let the townies sample some of our fine Bristolian cuisine![/COLOR]



oooh - i'll have a crab 'n' bram 'n' bap, ta


----------



## Isambard (May 7, 2004)

JTG said:
			
		

> Brewery Tap afterwards



Excellent ales in there and handy for The Griffin with the foul mouthed grab-you-up-the-arse-when-you-stumble-over-the-stage drag queen!


----------



## nosferatu1000 (May 7, 2004)

grtho said:
			
		

> Excellent ales in there and handy for The Griffin with the foul mouthed grab-you-up-the-arse-when-you-stumble-over-the-stage drag queen!



Sounds fantastic!


----------



## JTG (May 8, 2004)

I've been out researching my walk a bit.

It's slowly coming together, there's loads more interesting stuff around than I thought if you only care to take a look about you!


----------



## DaveCinzano (May 9, 2004)

JTG said:
			
		

> I've been out researching my walk a bit.
> 
> It's slowly coming together, there's loads more interesting stuff around than I thought if you only care to take a look about you!



too true - i've been reading the naked guide to bristol (in less martini-soaked circumstances than last weekend  ) and there's loads of fascinating stuff in it i never knew before. it's just a shame it onle covers bs1-bs8 as i'd be interested in some of the further-out areas like the south estates and all 

anyone got any ideas on things to do - ie dancing-wise - on the saturday night?


----------



## JTG (May 9, 2004)

Yeah well, I can always show you around Henbury/Blaise style if anyone fancies it. BS10/11 rocks!

Gonna have to find some differenct material if you've been reading the nekkid guide though. Google ahoy!


----------



## sarcastic food (May 10, 2004)

Does anyone have room for 2 more to stay?  1 of those 2 is very very small.


----------



## E.J. (May 10, 2004)

JTG said:
			
		

> I'm inspired.
> 
> Possessed by the spirit of Maggot and his London walkathons, does anyone (particularly non Bristolians) wanna go for a jaunt round some historical Bristol sites?
> 
> ...



I'm very keen on your idea JTG - since i'm a quite keen on historical places of interests. Pub crawls and curries galore, now that's a good way of celebrating!* (especially since this event is a week after my special day  )  Even though i don't know most of the Bristle urbanites and the others who will be there on the 29-31. 

It looks like that i'll have to tone down my badlands accent so that you can understand what i'm saying!   

*Hopefully my parents and especially one of my sisters (her birthday is on the 29th) will understand that i won't be there to celebrate her birthday


----------



## JTG (May 11, 2004)

Cool, I've been working on the route, the material comes next! More than enough to keep you all entertained whether it's beer, cider or my colourful interpretation of Bristol's weird and wonderful history.

Looking forward to it loads.


----------



## Isambard (May 12, 2004)

Just booked my train tickets! £4 cheaper than the bus from Lunnon!
-HOW THE FUCK can National Expresss demand £ 30 return from Heathrow?!  

Si I shall arrive at Temple Meads around 1230 on the Friday and slink back on to the train at 1640 or so on the Monday.


----------



## DaveCinzano (May 15, 2004)

anyone know of any parties/clubs/gigs over the weekend?

what we gonna do on the saturday night?


----------



## WasGeri (May 15, 2004)

All I know is that there's a beer festival at the Wetherspoons, and they are selling jugs of Pimms for £3.99.

So that's where I'll be at some point over the weekend


----------



## DaveCinzano (May 15, 2004)

meet you there at pimms o'clock then?


----------



## DaveCinzano (May 16, 2004)

i note that the dockside railway by the industrial museum is running that weekend - if the weather's nice could be nice nice to have a tootle up the harbour on that and on the ferry, and take in some of the pubs (cottage, pump house, ostrich etc).

mmmm sunshine!


----------



## sarcastic food (May 18, 2004)

Thanks for the offer fathamster.. Chegrimandi and I are rather excited... seeing bristol crew and eating and seeing bristol.. and ASGAARD.


----------



## Mation (May 18, 2004)

Hurrah! This is soon!   

Have we sorted out where we might go jigging on Saturday yet, oh people with local knowledge? And where drinks are on the Friday evening?


----------



## flimsier (May 18, 2004)

I'm too busy planning a wedding to leave London


----------



## sarcastic food (May 18, 2004)

flimsier said:
			
		

> I'm too busy planning a wedding to leave London



We'll have a toast for you flimsier and I'll eat your portion of food.   
Yes Mation.. I'm still not sure what's totally going on.


----------



## JTG (May 18, 2004)

For those of you with an historical bent, I have come up with an exciting afternoon's entertainment in central Bristol involving ancient churches, riots, pirates, executions, political happenings and a famous dog.

For those of you not interested in any of that, I've cunningly incorporated an extensive pub crawl into proceedings  

Be there or be square, it's all you need to know about Bristol's colourful past in one entertaining afternoon!


----------



## nosferatu1000 (May 19, 2004)

Going to try to get up friday evening, depends on when i can go off home for "working at home" time.....

are we getting a big gay day out somewhere?  quite fancy getting to know the yokels i mean locals quite well.....


----------



## Isambard (May 19, 2004)

Yeah Nosferatu, gonna be Griffin and then Vibes.

You wanna watch them bristol lads when they get their errrrm tractor out!


----------



## sarcastic food (May 19, 2004)

What day is the Bristol historical event?


----------



## space-hopper (May 19, 2004)

i'm thinkin' of friday drinks,saturday historical piss up followed by a quick jaunt to the outdoor ocb then back in time for shrooms in the park 
round trip on the bus is only £2:50


----------



## DaveCinzano (May 20, 2004)

grtho said:
			
		

> Yeah Nosferatu, gonna be Griffin and then Vibes.
> 
> You wanna watch them bristol lads when they get their errrrm tractor out!



alas i think the griffin is closed for refurbishment till june or july 

i shall check it out


----------



## Mation (May 20, 2004)

space-hopper said:
			
		

> i'm thinkin' of friday drinks,saturday historical piss up followed by a quick jaunt to the outdoor ocb then back in time for shrooms in the park
> round trip on the bus is only £2:50


But but! Some of us are coming from Lunnon on Friday and going back Monday! To go out in Bristol! Can't be to-ing and fro-ing all weekend! She exclaimed!


----------



## fat hamster (May 20, 2004)

... and some of us are still planning a veggie curry server fundraiser for the earlier part of Saturday evening, innit.  

<waves at Sarcastic Food >


----------



## fizzerbird (May 21, 2004)

*OK, just glanced through the thread...*

...As have said before I cannot make the Friday or Saturday day  

I'll keep close eye on thread and bug the hell out of JTG to find out where you guys are going to be Sat evening  

So who is coming?

<raises hand>

ME!


_Just noticed it's a waxing moon...the street prawns will be congregating!_


----------



## fat hamster (May 21, 2004)

Really looking forward to JTG's "historical walk".  

So wha'd'y'all reckon - would it be worth doing the server fund veggie curry thang after the walk and before Vibes?  Or will the two drinking sessions blend seamlessly into one another without need of a meal break ...?


----------



## JTG (May 21, 2004)

It rather depends how far the walk descends into anarchy and chaos.

I'm planning on starting about 1ish so that should give plenty of time for food later if it's required. Hopefully.


----------



## Isambard (May 21, 2004)

sarcastic food said:
			
		

> Chegrimandi and I are rather excited...



ooooh is Cheggers coming too?

<looks for drinking hat>


----------



## fizzerbird (May 21, 2004)

*Question*

Do I bring the jews harp with me?  

Can we have street prawns in the curry please hammy?...they are in abundance at the moment   

oim getting a lickle ickle excitedable!  

<prepares floaty hair for grtho>


----------



## sparkling (May 21, 2004)

Sorry have sort of left this thread to its own devises although am aware have promised visit.  Can someone recap for me times and date etc and whether there will be somewhere I can snooze quietly.


----------



## sarcastic food (May 21, 2004)

fat hamster said:
			
		

> ... and some of us are still planning a veggie curry server fundraiser for the earlier part of Saturday evening, innit.
> 
> <waves at Sarcastic Food >



Course I'll make some curry, is anyone up for curry? Or what if I just make some snacks.  I could try a new recipe for asian snacks a family member gave me. 







Not those ones, I'm not that good..  but I thought I'd get all your appetites going.


----------



## fat hamster (May 22, 2004)

fizzerbird said:
			
		

> Do I bring the jews harp with me?


Yes if I can bring my nose flute!  

Got me through some rough times in Spain last week, that did.    


> Can we have street prawns in the curry please hammy?...they are in abundance at the moment


Umm ... are they veggie?


----------



## fat hamster (May 22, 2004)

sparkling said:
			
		

> Can someone recap for me times and date etc and whether there will be somewhere I can snooze quietly.


It's Friday arvo 'til Monday non-stop, innit!  

Provisional sleeping arrangements at Hamster Mansions so far: me, Asgard and the cats in my bedroom; Mation on the Snoo nest (cos that's her special place  ); Cheg and Binty in the library (?); Fizzer and everyone else heap-sleeping in the downstairs living room as per usual ... but I'll try and blag Baby Hamster's bed for you if you like, sparkling.  

Alternatively I think highpriestess66 was offering some relative peace and quiet at her place.


----------



## fizzerbird (May 22, 2004)

fat hamster said:
			
		

> Fizzer and everyone else heap-sleeping in the downstairs living room as per usual



Erm...heaping maybe...sleeping NAH!


----------



## sparkling (May 22, 2004)

fat hamster said:
			
		

> It's Friday arvo 'til Monday non-stop, innit!
> 
> Provisional sleeping arrangements at Hamster Mansions so far: me, Asgard and the cats in my bedroom; Mation on the Snoo nest (cos that's her special place  ); Cheg and Binty in the library (?); Fizzer and everyone else heap-sleeping in the downstairs living room as per usual ... but I'll try and blag Baby Hamster's bed for you if you like, sparkling.
> 
> Alternatively I think highpriestess66 was offering some relative peace and quiet at her place.



Aaah what lovely people.     I need to look at transport and stuff I suppose.  anyone got a magic carpet?      No?  Oh well will have to be trains or busses then  

Edited because just checked busses/coaches/trains and it seems trains are my best option.  

Because I am lazy and cannot read through the whole thread whats the best day and time and is Bristol Parkway the station I need?

Sorry am being a pain now arn't I?


----------



## fat hamster (May 22, 2004)

Noo-ooo!  Come to Bristol Temple Meads - Parkway is miles and miles out!    

And turn up anytime on Friday, stay 'til Monday evening / Tuesday morning / for as long as you like, really ...


----------



## fat hamster (May 22, 2004)

fat hamster said:
			
		

> I'll try and blag Baby Hamster's bed for you if you like, sparkling.


M'kay ... tried but failed.   

BH says, as she always does, that the thought of anyone in her room makes her feel bad, so I need to respect that.

You can share my eight foot wide platform bed with me and the animals if you like!    (Seriously - I don't even snore since I got my sleep machine  )  Or, I think Bond is staying at Cheryl's (just a few floors up from Hamster Mansions) but she might have space for one more.

It's about balancing privacy and peace and quiet for those of us who sleep with the needs of those who prefer to, erm, "heap"   <looks sideways at fizzer> , innit.  I'm sure it'll all work out fine, though.


----------



## sparkling (May 22, 2004)

fat hamster said:
			
		

> M'kay ... tried but failed.
> 
> BH says, as she always does, that the thought of anyone in her room makes her feel bad, so I need to respect that.
> 
> ...



No worries....if I get tired enough I'll sleep anyway so long as people don't mind me curling up and drifting awaaaaaayyyyyy.  

I fell asleep at the Hedge party last year so a soft chair or a warm heap will seem like bliss.


----------



## Mation (May 23, 2004)

fat hamster said:
			
		

> Mation on the Snoo nest (cos that's her special place


  

But I always thought my special place was, well, you know...

<titters>

 

Thank ye.


----------



## fat hamster (May 23, 2004)

............


----------



## nosferatu1000 (May 23, 2004)

grtho said:
			
		

> Yeah Nosferatu, gonna be Griffin and then Vibes.
> 
> You wanna watch them bristol lads when they get their errrrm tractor out!



sounds fun.....unfortunately work has decided to book me in friday, so unless it's out of london won't be making it up friday.....


----------



## Isambard (May 23, 2004)

Oh Nos    Brizzle ain't so far from that there Lunnon!

<considering warderobe and hairstyle already>


----------



## nosferatu1000 (May 23, 2004)

grtho said:
			
		

> Oh Nos    Brizzle ain't so far from that there Lunnon!
> 
> <considering warderobe and hairstyle already>



well, the guy who is booked me is from the cambridge office, so at least that's in the basic direction...however, it could be in aberdeen for all the location of the office matters! and knowing fridays, i wouldn't be finishing work till 7 anyways, knowing the gits who think they can fit 2 days work into 1....

need to get out though, although i have little to consider hair wise, having it chopped back to a 3 on top as i couldn't be arsed with it!


----------



## fat hamster (May 24, 2004)

nosferatu1000 said:
			
		

> well, the guy who is booked me is from the cambridge office, so at least that's in the basic direction


<hopes nosferatu will look at a map before setting off for Brizzle   >

I'm getting the impression that Vibes will be Saturday night's venue, so you shouldn't miss out too much if you can't get here 'til then.


----------



## fat hamster (May 24, 2004)

Here are my thoughts on how the weekend may go - open to comments, alterations etc., but I thought someone should try and start adding a little structure ...

I'm imagining Friday evening will be quite laid back, with people arriving _chez krs_ and _chez hamster _at different times and maybe checking out some of the excellent pubs just near Stab Towers (Hillgrove Porter Stores, Hare on the Hill and Bell).

Saturday morning is an unnecessary myth.  Maybe someone would like to walk Asgard?  

1 p.m. on Saturday, meet somewhere or other (Land of the Trout, maybe?) for JTG's hysterical walk.

5 p.m.-ish wander back to Hamster Mansions for Server Fund Veggie Curry Fest from 6 p.m.  Suggested donation £5 if you can afford it, but please be assured you can still have as much curry as you want even if you can't pay for it.  (Bit like the boards, really.  )

Saturday night pub(s) TBA, followed by clubbing at Vibes.

Sunday, mushies at Ashton Court.

Ummm ... Sunday evening leftover curry?  Monday chilli?  I mean chill ... err everything's getting a bit vague and distant ...

It's gonna be great!


----------



## nosferatu1000 (May 24, 2004)

<grumble> i meant oxford, he's from the oxford office...look, it's been a long day!  it's beter than if i was in london, as i would have to get the train back out of london, walk home, get in car...whereas if i were to drive somewhere i oculd bugger off straight from the office...

itinerary seems good, somewhere quiet to sleep might be good for me, and some more directions - last time i was in brostol was 2 years ago, and driving round was a complete nightmare!


----------



## fat hamster (May 24, 2004)

Kewl, Oxford isn't that far.  I reckon you could easily make it down here on  Friday evening before the pubs shut. 

I'll PM people some directions tomorrow cos I'm well knackered atm.


----------



## farmerbarleymow (May 24, 2004)

Have a good time everyone.


----------



## JTG (May 24, 2004)

fat hamster said:
			
		

> 1 p.m. on Saturday, meet somewhere or other (Land of the Trout, maybe?) for JTG's hysterical walk.



Seven Stars actually. Next to the Fleece. There is a reason for this...


----------



## flimsier (May 24, 2004)

If I come, it'll be to see my sis - so she'll come too.

We both need looking after, proper.

I think that I'll try to convince my fiancee to come.


----------



## fat hamster (May 24, 2004)

flimsier said:
			
		

> We both need looking after, proper.


Is that a threat or a promise?!    

So, who's coming?

Scanning through the thread, I see (from outside Bristol): sparkling; grtho; nosferatu1000; Mation; space-hopper; E.J.; sarcastic food and chegrimandi; djbombscare and fucthest8; aqua (but she won't know 'til Thursday); rubbershoes; Red Jezza; Epona; Dr Christmas and flimsier + 2.  

The first eight or ten of those are looking pretty definite - hows about the rest of yous?  Anymore for anymore?


----------



## aqua (May 24, 2004)

Right

In advance of the 24hours notice I thought I was gong to have  I can't come 

I am away

and I'm kinda gutted, I really want to go where I am going but I really wanted to come and see you lot

arse

have a wicked time, and I'm sure I'll see you before the summer is out


----------



## DaveCinzano (May 24, 2004)

*++secret communiqué from the hidden lair of krs++*

i'm back online! broadband too thanks to the courageous heroes of telewest 

i have crash space, including a 'quiet' spare bedroom for 2 (if they don't mind snuggling) or more, plus the usual array of mismatched charity in the front room for discoball and choon-related 'chillin' 

i've tidied up a bit in case sarcastic food catches sight of the pit from which i emerge periodically - i've stocked up on caustic substances and cleaning products and even spruced up the bathroom 

bbc 5-day weather report suggests friday might be a bit wet, but it will still be warm and fingers crossed for a sunny weekend 

going out-wise there's a decent looking hiphop/breaks and funk (aspects, sir beanz obe, dj 5stylez etc) at the thekla on *friday* if anyone's interested. 

getting excited!


----------



## sparkling (May 24, 2004)

I am toying with the idea of driving down now so if rooms are at a premium I suppose I could always sleep in the car.   

The list of possible people coming along looks great.  It will be lovely to meet you all.


----------



## sarcastic food (May 24, 2004)

bristle-krs said:
			
		

> i've tidied up a bit in case sarcastic food catches sight of the pit from which i emerge periodically - i've stocked up on caustic substances and cleaning products and even spruced up the bathroom
> 
> QUOTE]
> 
> ...


----------



## DaveCinzano (May 24, 2004)

i know grtho expressed an interest in trying out kalabash (west african restaurant on cheltenham road); fat hamster's suggested vibes for dancing; not sure what other things are going on on the saturday night - i shall go and investigate


----------



## sparkling (May 24, 2004)

sarcastic food said:
			
		

> [
> 
> Sparkling I will probably drive too so maybe you could come down with me if you like.
> QUOTE]
> ...


----------



## DaveCinzano (May 24, 2004)

*++urgent appeal++*

can i just urge people to bring any cheesy disco diva-style cds along, as i know space hopper really appreciates the, uh, unique musical stylings at the chez krs muntzone 

otherwise it'll be richard x on repeat play


----------



## WasGeri (May 24, 2004)

fat hamster said:
			
		

> I'm imagining Friday evening will be quite laid back, with people arriving _chez krs_ and _chez hamster _at different times and maybe checking out some of the excellent pubs just near Stab Towers (Hillgrove Porter Stores, Hare on the Hill and Bell).



Could I go against the flow and tentatively suggest The Scotchman & His Pack instead, for a quiet(ish) drink on Friday night? It's not that far from Stab, and closer for town if people want to go on to The Thekla (and I'm getting a bit bored of the Bell/Hillgrove etc and wouldn't mind going somewhere different for a change...

From britishpubguide.com:

The new licensees here have made real strides forward with this historic and pretty pub. The single bar has a lounge feel, with carpeting and tiled flooring, comfortable seating and an imaginative food menu. Upstairs is the pool room, and a roof top terrace which has astonishing views over the city centre and beyond. All in all a real find.


----------



## DaveCinzano (May 24, 2004)

...and the scotchman has authentic, poll tax campaign-era political cred


----------



## WasGeri (May 24, 2004)

bristle-krs said:
			
		

> ...and the scotchman has authentic, poll tax campaign-era political cred



Does it? Do spill the beans!


----------



## DaveCinzano (May 24, 2004)

...according to your favourite local author danny burns


----------



## WasGeri (May 24, 2004)

bristle-krs said:
			
		

> ...according to your favourite local author danny burns



Oh, don't get me started on him! I can't remember anything specific happening there, but my memory of those times is a bit hazy. What does he say about it?


----------



## fat hamster (May 24, 2004)

sarcastic food said:
			
		

> What's happening on Saturday after the walk?  Are we eating on the walk or after?  Shall I bring some snacks down?


I've suggested server fund veggie curry fest at Hamster Mansions from 6 p.m. - fizzer and I thought it might get a bit complicated trying to book into a restaurant, but I'm open to persuasion ...


----------



## DaveCinzano (May 24, 2004)

just having a flick through. if memory serves, just that there were regular meetings of one or more bristol anti poll tax unions. nothing too dramatic.

oh, and i think the bristol people's party may have met there too, but that may just be a figment of my imagination


----------



## fat hamster (May 24, 2004)

bristle-krs said:
			
		

> fat hamster's suggested vibes for dancing


That's where fizzer wants to go, and it's bound to be of interest to grtho and nosferatu ...


----------



## WasGeri (May 24, 2004)

bristle-krs said:
			
		

> just having a flick through. if memory serves, just that there were regular meetings of one or more bristol anti poll tax unions. nothing too dramatic.
> 
> oh, and i think the bristol people's party may have met there too, but that may just be a figment of my imagination



I'll have to read it again...only read it the once to check if I was mentioned!   

Don't know anything about the Bristol People's Party.

Anyway, enough thread derailing for tonight, I think


----------



## DaveCinzano (May 24, 2004)

Geri said:
			
		

> Don't know anything about the Bristol People's Party.



i only really remember a brief article in venue that i read before i'd moved to bristol and was visiting. i did ask ian bone about it, he didn't say too much


----------



## Mation (May 24, 2004)

bristle-krs said:
			
		

> going out-wise there's a decent looking hiphop/breaks and funk (aspects, sir beanz obe, dj 5stylez etc) at the thekla on *friday* if anyone's interested.


<sticks hand up>

Yes! Me! I am! Yes!


----------



## chegrimandi (May 24, 2004)

alas I've gone and got myself double booked I'm afraid visiting an old school mate      so I can no longer make it now....sorry FH for messing you about with accomodation....

it also means that SF will be unleashed upon you with no-one to keep her in check so good luck....   

and grtho you can cancel that fresh liver you just ordered   

have fun folks, but not too much without me....


----------



## DaveCinzano (May 24, 2004)

bristle-krs said:
			
		

> going out-wise there's a decent looking hiphop/breaks and funk (aspects, sir beanz obe, dj 5stylez etc) at the thekla on *friday* if anyone's interested.



more details on this: 

it's called funkified, it's at the thekla, it runs 10pm-3am, it's £5/7 to get in


----------



## DaveCinzano (May 24, 2004)

and chegrimandi, you are a very, very naughty boy 

you _shall_ be punished...


----------



## WasGeri (May 24, 2004)

bristle-krs said:
			
		

> more details on this:
> 
> it's called funkified, it's at the thekla, it runs 10pm-3am, it's £5/7 to get in



Wow, they have their own forum!   

Most users ever online....3!


----------



## Mation (May 24, 2004)

That must have been when pipbotch staged a board invasion


----------



## JTG (May 24, 2004)

I'm OK with the Scotchman as well, nice pub and a change is always nice. My mate's dad painted the sign  

Arrange what you will for Saturday evening, I'm busy with all the research I'm doing! I'll try and get it finished for 5pm ish I guess but if food at FH's is definite then be prepared for me being strict about getting a move on during my little tour! I am taking tips from Maggot on route marching people at speed...  

sparklers, I would offer you room at mine but I'm so far out of town I usually end up crashing at krs' anyway  I certainly wouldn't want to drag anyone else home at 4am or whenever it is 'cos it's such a pain!

Finally, I shall bring sounds to chez krs. Whether anyone likes 'em or not is another thing entirely!


----------



## DaveCinzano (May 24, 2004)

JTG said:
			
		

> Finally, I shall bring sounds to chez krs



oh you will, will you?



it better not be the w*r*e*s...


----------



## Isambard (May 25, 2004)

bristle-krs said:
			
		

>



OI KRS! THAT'S MY JOB!    

Don't worry Chegs, I shall look after Binty, we can rub each other down with TCP!


----------



## Isambard (May 25, 2004)

bristle-krs said:
			
		

> can i just urge people to bring any cheesy disco diva-style cds along, as i know space hopper really appreciates the, uh, unique musical stylings at the chez krs muntzone



Are you serious KRS?

"Queer as Folk" Soundtrack, the fabulously camp "Hairbrush Divas" CDs (as seen on TV, on UK Gold), Kylie's Greatest Hits and Abba Gold are all itching to mince over to the Village of Chillage!    

<Watches "Str8 Acting" credibility float away down the Avon>


----------



## fat hamster (May 25, 2004)

grtho said:
			
		

> "Queer as Folk" Soundtrack, the fabulously camp "Hairbrush Divas" CDs (as seen on TV, on UK Gold), Kylie's Greatest Hits and Abba Gold are all itching to mince over to the Village of Chillage!


Bring 'em all with you, grtho - when krs has finished reprogramming space-hopper, we can "camp out" at Hamster Mansions.


----------



## chegrimandi (May 25, 2004)

grtho said:
			
		

> OI KRS! THAT'S MY JOB!
> 
> Don't worry Chegs, I shall look after Binty, we can rub each other down with TCP!



now now boys don't fight over me, plenty of cheg to go round for everyone.....


----------



## Isambard (May 25, 2004)

On the Monday I have to leave and see my yokel family where they live to, in that there Zummerzet.

Friday gentle pubbage in the local pubs sounds cool as people arrive. There's the one behind Stab Towers with the nice mix of locals and posh students missing the firm discipline of the head boy at their private schools I hear............

Saturday AM, I'm gonna go to Burtons to get some clobber and see if the salesmen are as nice as the London ones.

Saturday PM, JTGs walk, curry, pubs, VIBES and Fizzer with that floaty hair thing going on!   

But what does "Sunday, Ashton Court, Mushies" mean ?.................


----------



## sparkling (May 25, 2004)

grtho I feel really guilty because I have not been able to get that CD from ASDA.      I've been in there nearly every day for the last week and its just not there anymore.  I wished I got the thing when I first saw it.  Sorry would you like something else from the ASDA range?


----------



## nosferatu1000 (May 25, 2004)

i;ve managed to <fingers x'd> get myself booked to a job i can do from home, which means leaving from reading, so just get to go straight along the M4...

if there is quiet space that sounds good, been getting up stupidly early all week long [yes, even weekends,...] so would love to be able to sleep a little at some point!

directions would be cool....


----------



## WasGeri (May 25, 2004)

So, is it agreed that we will go to the Scotchman & His Pack on Friday night???


----------



## DaveCinzano (May 25, 2004)

nosferatu1000 said:
			
		

> directions would be cool....



it's *that* way...


----------



## sarcastic food (May 25, 2004)

grtho said:
			
		

> OI KRS! THAT'S MY JOB!
> 
> Don't worry Chegs, I shall look after Binty, we can rub each other down with TCP!



I'll bring some along Grtho.   

What is happening with food on Saturday?  Bristle-krs are you booking a place. I'm happy to eat in a restaurant or bring some nibbles down.


----------



## fat hamster (May 25, 2004)

nosferatu1000 said:
			
		

> directions would be cool....


Check PMs.  

Can't guarantee total peace and quiet at Hamster Mansions, but it shouldn't be too bad, particularly on the Friday night - traditionally the loudest, hardest-core "heaping" tends to happen _chez_ krs.


----------



## DaveCinzano (May 25, 2004)

sarcastic food said:
			
		

> I'll bring some along Grtho.
> 
> What is happening with food on Saturday?  Bristle-krs are you booking a place. I'm happy to eat in a restaurant or bring some nibbles down.



i haven't booked a table or anything as i didn't know if anyone wanted to go to kalabash given the server fund curry thing. if anyone is interested i don't think there would be a problem with getting a table 

well, fingers crossed anyway


----------



## fat hamster (May 25, 2004)

sarcastic food said:
			
		

> What is happening with food on Saturday?  Bristle-krs are you booking a place. I'm happy to eat in a restaurant or bring some nibbles down.


What sf said.  I'm just as happy not to do a mega curry fest this time round (there'll be plenty of food for visitors to Hamster Mansions anyway cos there always is).  I just need to know one way or the other ...


----------



## sarcastic food (May 25, 2004)

Count me in for the restaurant then.

I'll still bring some nibbles down anyway, you know me fat hamster.


----------



## DaveCinzano (May 25, 2004)

okey doke, i'll try and get some menus and post up tomorrow - how many fancy eating west african?


----------



## JTG (May 25, 2004)

I wanna go to the Scotchman on Friday Geri! Just a short stumble up the hill from my work.


----------



## E.J. (May 25, 2004)

I shall be arriving in Bristol at 5pm by coach   Then l'll be leaving Bristle by Monday afternoon or evening, to hop on the coach back to the West Mids
I'm very much looking foward to visiting an UK city that i haven't been before.  

Not forgetting the chance to meet the sophisticated Bristle and some of the London Urbanites. I haven't been reading on what are the activities planned for the Bristol meet up (Because of celebrating my birthday on sunday). But i'm sure that someone will let me know.

Can any of the Bristle Urbanites can give me any web links on any info about their city? E.g. Historical, Travel Info or cultural sites will do.


----------



## JTG (May 25, 2004)

Just been on the phone to fizzler:

She says - *wot's appnin on Saturday night?!*    

She's getting back to Bris about 5ish on Saturday and she needs to know! She's also had a ropey old week or two and is covered in bruises from falling off some garden furniture while trollied on Saturday night  

She says she's sorry she's not been around for a week or so, she's been busy with real life issues.

She also says she's got a couple of floaty hairs for grtho  

That's it.


----------



## DaveCinzano (May 25, 2004)

check the naked guide to bristol. 

it's not been out long but it's actually really good. barely any mistakes in it at all


----------



## WasGeri (May 25, 2004)

E.J. said:
			
		

> Can any of the Bristle Urbanites can give me any web links on any info about their city? E.g. Historical, Travel Info or cultural sites will do.



Try this one: 

http://www.about-bristol.co.uk/


----------



## DaveCinzano (May 25, 2004)

oh yeah, check out that be bristle - full of *real* brizzle news 

then there's bristol indymedia.


----------



## JTG (May 25, 2004)

E.J. said:
			
		

> Can any of the Bristle Urbanites can give me any web links on any info about their city? E.g. Historical, Travel Info or cultural sites will do.



ThatBeBristle gives you a flavour of our beloved city. Historical stuff - leave that to me on Saturday


----------



## DaveCinzano (May 25, 2004)

forgot to say - look forward to meeting you e.j.


----------



## DaveCinzano (May 25, 2004)

JTG said:
			
		

> ThatBeBristle gives you a flavour of our beloved bristol city fc



bit slow there


----------



## JTG (May 25, 2004)

bristle-krs said:
			
		

> oh yeah, check out that be bristle - full of *real* brizzle news
> 
> then there's bristol indymedia.



Great minds think alike. And so do ours!

Bristol Indymedia - for all your cynical-put-downs-of-other-people's-campaigns needs!


----------



## DaveCinzano (May 25, 2004)

/me sniggers and wonders how long it will take before he notices...


----------



## DaveCinzano (May 25, 2004)

still not noticed, jtg?

here's a clue...


----------



## JTG (May 26, 2004)

bristle-krs said:
			
		

> I am a twat



I know. That's probably why you posted a pic of Ninian Park, Cardiff to try and wind me up


----------



## DaveCinzano (May 26, 2004)

oh yeah, been tootling through your neck of the woods today - henbury, shirehampton, lawns weston... out delivered the magazine innit...

southmead was fun - charity shop looked like it had been firebombed


----------



## JTG (May 26, 2004)

bristle-krs said:
			
		

> oh yeah, been tootling through your neck of the woods today - henbury, shirehampton, lawns weston... out delivered the magazine innit...
> 
> southmead was fun - charity shop looked like it had been firebombed



You mean Embree, Shrampton and Lornes Wesson? Nice one, civilisation innit (apart from Shire, bloody shithole with grand ideas about itself).

Any luck finding a pic of the right footy ground yet?


----------



## DaveCinzano (May 26, 2004)

it was a *clue* you fool - did you not check what the picture was actually of?


----------



## JTG (May 26, 2004)

bristle-krs said:
			
		

> it was a *clue* you fool - did you not check what the picture was actually of?



I believe the team in red may be one I ain't too fond of. But they're a long way away and it's hard to tell.

I can spot Ninian Park a mile off though so it wasn't a very good clue.

Fool


----------



## DaveCinzano (May 26, 2004)

JTG said:
			
		

> I believe the team in red may be one I ain't too fond of. But they're a long way away and it's hard to tell.
> 
> I can spot Ninian Park a mile off though so it wasn't a very good clue.
> 
> Fool



well they beat cardiff 3-0... and it's from the editor's own report so i thought that had a nice irony there 

nincompoop


----------



## Isambard (May 26, 2004)

@ Sparkling. Boo-Hoo but thanks for looking for me!

I'm easy either way.... I mean on the curry or the African restraurant Saturday. I know it sounds wierd with me coming over from Germany, but I'd really fancy a kebab as I stumble out of the pub Friday night!   

I'm actually arriving in that Brunelian Temple (pun) to First Great Western around 12:20, the Goddess willing. Are there any skivers, up for a drink Friday afternoon even? 

Also intent to dribble with the hard core heapers at KRS's one night, I just hope they've now installed an escalator on that STEEP bloody hill back to Hamster Mansions!   

Thanks for the message from Fizzer JTG!


----------



## Mation (May 26, 2004)

I think I should get to Hamster Mansions at around 5:15.

Re. Satdy dinner; the restaurant sounds interesting (and less effort), as long as they have some veggie options. Could someone check, please?


----------



## fat hamster (May 26, 2004)

JTG said:
			
		

> Historical stuff - leave that to me on Saturday


Except E.J. isn't arriving 'til 5 p.m.   

Any chance of getting onto an earlier coach, mate?  One that arrives by midday, say?  Cos we're meeting for JTG's tour at 1 o'clock.


----------



## Epona (May 26, 2004)

Alas due to financial implosion point having been reached (and exceeded) I'm not going to be able to make this now. 

Will come down for a visit when I get a job.

Hope you all have a great weekend!


----------



## fat hamster (May 26, 2004)

Sorry to hear that, Epona.  Hope to see you soon.


----------



## fat hamster (May 26, 2004)

Mation said:
			
		

> Re. Satdy dinner; the restaurant sounds interesting (and less effort), as long as they have some veggie options. Could someone check, please?



I tried to phone Kalabash about veggie options, but got no reply.  Maybe you could give them a bell when they open later?  Here's a recent review:



> KALABASH
> 120 Cheltenham Road  Tel/fax: (0117) 330 9991
> 
> Bristol's only West African restaurant, this bright and colourful place, which opened up about 18 months ago, has a menu based mainly on tasty and filling Nigerian food. Background music comes from across the African continent, as do the beers. Whether it's Star from Nigeria, Tusker from Kenya or Hansa from South Africa, it all goes well with the authentic food on offer. A kalabash is a vessel used to store water or serve food in, so now you know.
> ...


----------



## Mation (May 26, 2004)

Will do. Doesn't look like there's much, although I could happily live on jollof rice...

<salivates>


----------



## DaveCinzano (May 26, 2004)

just something else to throw into the mix: if there are any fanboys/girls out there who fancy popping along to the bristol comics festival there are loads of events happening at the commonwealth & empire museum by temple meads on both sat & sunday.

there's a comic fest thread as well...

and i notice that on the saturday evening (7pm) the cube are doing an event at the bri swimming pool called music 2 swim 2: basically the gorgeous morning star orchestra will be creating beautiful music to swim to...

just thought i'd mention it 

and epona: pleeeease come - there's a great militaria/antiques shop here


----------



## E.J. (May 26, 2004)

fat hamster said:
			
		

> Except E.J. isn't arriving 'til 5 p.m.
> 
> Any chance of getting onto an earlier coach, mate?  One that arrives by midday, say?  Cos we're meeting for JTG's tour at 1 o'clock.



I'll see what i can do FH - There is an earlier coach that i can catch. But it arrives in Bristle at 1 0'clock. Will that do?

But if i can't make it for then - I'll deffo be in in your city at 5pm.


----------



## fat hamster (May 26, 2004)

E.J. said:
			
		

> I'll see what i can do FH - There is an earlier coach that i can catch. But it arrives in Bristle at 1 0'clock. Will that do?


That would be great - I could meet you at the bus station, and I'm sure we could catch up with JTG's crew no problem.  After all, they're setting off at 1-_ish_!


----------



## sarcastic food (May 26, 2004)

So, what time are we eating?

Oo not long now.   I shall be arriving on Saturday for the walk etc and then probably home on Sunday but maybe Monday.


----------



## Mation (May 26, 2004)

Got through to Kalabash. It was a bit vague but I think they're happy to make up something veggie on request, which will do for me.    Don't know if anyone else is vegetarian...?


----------



## fat hamster (May 26, 2004)

Sunspots is veggie.  

<shouts>

OI!  SUUUUUUN-SPOTS!!

Think that'll wake him?


----------



## fat hamster (May 26, 2004)

Oooh, and I bumped into the gorgeous jonead at the Full Moon earlier this evening.  He _may_ make it to the Scotchman about tennish on the Friday, and will most likely join us on Saturday evening / Sunday.


----------



## DaveCinzano (May 26, 2004)

fat hamster said:
			
		

> Sunspots is veggie.



i thought he was just undernourished


----------



## JTG (May 27, 2004)

fat hamster said:
			
		

> Sunspots is veggie.
> 
> <shouts>
> 
> ...



He won't hear that I suspect. And he's probably still trying to work his mobile phone out and all


----------



## DaveCinzano (May 27, 2004)

JTG said:
			
		

> He won't hear that I suspect. And he's probably still trying to work his mobile phone out and all



bet he thinks some local kids keeping ringing his doorbell


----------



## JTG (May 27, 2004)

bristle-krs said:
			
		

> bet he thinks some local kids keeping ringing his doorbell



*Imagines Sunspots looking out of his front door and shaking his fist at non existent kids*

*dies laughing*


----------



## fizzerbird (May 27, 2004)

I've had a text from Sunspots.

He may be up for the Friday evening. 

He's been busy (as I have ) dealing with real life and extremely busy , busy busy.


----------



## WasGeri (May 27, 2004)

What time are people planning to get to the Scotchman tomorrow? I have to take my bike home from work first and get changed/have a shower and some tea, so me & butchersapron will probably be there about 8ish, I would have thought..


----------



## Isambard (May 27, 2004)

Seeing as I'm going tonight with my mate "Weasel" to "Funky Kitchen" try and snag & snog the little lost Australian tourist with the hairy forearms that we met last night.......    I expect I will have to chill at Hamster Mansions tomorrow afternoon so 8pm sounds cool. 

Where is the Scotchman? How does one get there from Hamster Mansions?

Ooooooh is Butcher's coming too?!   

<Has FABULOUS new hair cut I did myself for Brizzle>


----------



## DaveCinzano (May 27, 2004)

grtho said:
			
		

> Where is the Scotchman? How does one get there from Hamster Mansions?



it's on st michael's hill where it meets horfield road just before dropping onto perry road/upper maudlin street (the road that runs from st james barton roundabout by the bus station, past the b.r.i., to the top of park street).

bout 8 sounds great


----------



## fat hamster (May 27, 2004)

grtho said:
			
		

> How does one get there from Hamster Mansions?


Just follow the crowds, innit ...


----------



## Skin (May 27, 2004)

I hope to come along at some point to say "Hi" to ALL, possibly Saturday evening.


----------



## DaveCinzano (May 27, 2004)

good stuff, skin


----------



## sparkling (May 27, 2004)

sarcastic food said:
			
		

> So, what time are we eating?
> 
> Oo not long now.   I shall be arriving on Saturday for the walk etc and then probably home on Sunday but maybe Monday.




Snap.    my plan exactly.


----------



## JTG (May 27, 2004)

I finish work at 8:30, then I have to get up Christmas Steps and St Michael's Hill soooo... I'll make it about last orders!  

Nah, maybe quarter to nine ish.


----------



## Isambard (May 27, 2004)

I hear rumours there's a fetish weekend on.........I might be out Friday in my rubber top...........


----------



## jusali (May 27, 2004)

rubber tops ^^^Oy Oy!!   

Bit late on this never come to this community much. It appears I missed all this stuff happeningon me own doorstep, never mind! Have a great time all!


----------



## Streathamite (May 27, 2004)

aaargh! BUGGER! aforementioned IT muppet in brixzzle postponed meeting on fri/mon, therefore no chance putting it all through company expense account, therefore no Brizzle. really sorry folks, really hate to miss this. see y'all at Ashton Court.


----------



## hp66 (May 27, 2004)

Will be at the Pub sometime after 8 then


----------



## Isambard (May 27, 2004)

Leaving for gym / pub / club / snog / airport (in that order) in 

20 FUCKING MINUTES !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## flimsier (May 27, 2004)

I'm not coming down this weekend  


I hope you all have a brilliant time!


----------



## sarcastic food (May 27, 2004)

Sunspots has a mobile.... ha da ha.. he said he'd never get one.

2 days to go.    Bristle-krs.... big words is all I can see to you.


----------



## fat hamster (May 27, 2004)

jusali said:
			
		

> It appears I missed all this stuff happeningon me own doorstep


It hasn't happened yet - you can still join us!


----------



## DaveCinzano (May 27, 2004)

yeah, so far the following seem to be pencilled in:

friday, 8pmish: scotchman & his pack, st michael's hill, for drinks

saturday, 1pmish: the pub by the fleece for the amazing j.t.g. history tour of bristol

saturday evening: food (either server fund curry at hammy's or west african grub at kalabash on cheltenham road) followed by dancing, somewhere, and then chillin

sunday: picnic and fun fun fun at ashton court

come on, it'll be larks ahoy


----------



## sarcastic food (May 27, 2004)




----------



## fat hamster (May 27, 2004)

bristle-krs said:
			
		

> come on, it'll be larks ahoy


----------



## Skin (May 27, 2004)

Im coming Friday evening   

I wish I could come on the JTG history tour,but Im in Bath air kissing friends for the fringe art thang.  Im a bit of a Bristoil history buff myself

I would love to tell you the story of a working class brother and sister in Bristol in 1851 called Alfred and Charlotte. They each have today a very  interesting descendant !!!!!


----------



## djbombscare (May 27, 2004)

bristle-krs said:
			
		

> yeah, so far the following seem to be pencilled in:
> 
> friday, 8pmish: scotchman & his pack, st michael's hill, for drinks
> 
> ...




Now this is just to well planned 

But you did miss out on the arrival of me with Avon and Somersets Finest in tow


----------



## fizzerbird (May 27, 2004)

I always knew you were an undercover cop bumscare!

Not so undercover now though eh?


----------



## DaveCinzano (May 27, 2004)

djbombscare said:
			
		

> Now this is just to well planned
> 
> But you did miss out on the arrival of me with Avon and Somersets Finest in tow



look, here's the devon & cornwall lot making sure you cross the border


----------



## djbombscare (May 27, 2004)

Actually you mispelt it.

Im an On Da Duvetcover Cup


----------



## JTG (May 27, 2004)

So Skin won't be correcting all my mistakes and asking questions I don't know the answer to then? I've been having nightmares about that.

I'm almost finished with the informative facts - all you lot will need is money for cider and enthusiasm for walking (and climbing!)

I'd like to be away from the Seven Stars after 1 so maybe meet from 12 onwards? Cheers all.


----------



## DaveCinzano (May 27, 2004)

he's a feckin tout, so he is!


----------



## djbombscare (May 27, 2004)

You mean ya bastard well walking?

I just finished getting the fucking bus painted   








<sighs>


Back her back into the yard lads. . .



Right hand down a bit. . .






to me. . . 


to you !!


----------



## fat hamster (May 27, 2004)

When r u and fuct getting here, Mr On Da Duvetcover Cup?  Gonna make it Friday evening?


----------



## djbombscare (May 27, 2004)

Well me and Lilmissbombscare are arriving on Saturday, assuming I dont attract the attention of to many of the local constabulary. ( I was bad boy the other week )
<hangs head in shame>

and that means that unfortunatly Mr Fucthest8 will not be joining us   

He has a prior engangement. . . 

something to do with nuns, a bouncy castle and an inflatable goat herder named Cybil.

But he's undercover so shhhhhhhh keep it to yourself


----------



## fizzerbird (May 28, 2004)

*Right*

I'll check the thread when I get back to Bristol Saturday afternoon.

Oh and I'll ring a few choice peeps to see where the fek you all are Saturday evening..don't go boogying without me  

Just a thought but anyone up for maybe, Depot or Lakotas _after_ the vibes experience?

I really want to see bumscare (gay magnet) at vibes MHWUAHAHAHAHAHAHA!


----------



## DaveCinzano (May 28, 2004)

hey!

i found a pic from the last ciderites:






l-r: jtg, bombscare, sunspots


----------



## djbombscare (May 28, 2004)

am I the one with hair?


----------



## DaveCinzano (May 28, 2004)

bristle-krs said:
			
		

> l-r: jtg, bombscare, sunspots



as in, "left to right: jtg, bombscare, sunspots"

so no, you are not the one with the hair  

you diesel thieving numbnut


----------



## fizzerbird (May 28, 2004)

<yawns> <stretches>

LMAO!!!! 

This _is_ a great start to my weekend! 

Can't wait to see you all tomorrow!

*MHWUA*

Big snoggles xxx xxx


----------



## Sunspots (May 28, 2004)

bristle-krs said:
			
		

> hey!
> 
> i found a pic from the last ciderites:
> 
> ...



And not forgetting this fine specimen...


----------



## fizzerbird (May 28, 2004)

Is that supposed to be _me_?


----------



## Sunspots (May 28, 2004)

fizzerbird said:
			
		

> Is that supposed to be _me_?



Er..... No.  Why ever would you think that?


----------



## fizzerbird (May 28, 2004)

The beard


----------



## white rabbit (May 28, 2004)

That's fucking krs!!  

If not, it's his brother or cousin or something.


----------



## fizzerbird (May 28, 2004)

_I knew that!_

Anyway who rattled your hutch?

You should be in your home town supporting the Bank hol weekend bash.  

Feking floridite   

xXx


----------



## white rabbit (May 28, 2004)

i have a tendency to be a bit dim



			
				fizzerbird said:
			
		

> Feking floridite


Is that toothpaste?


----------



## fizzerbird (May 28, 2004)

*Fucking shit shit shit*

I just got told my neighbour downstairs died in hospital last night


----------



## fat hamster (May 28, 2004)

((((fizzer))))


----------



## JTG (May 28, 2004)

Sorry to hear that fizz  

*refuses to come out until krs withdraws that picture*


----------



## fat hamster (May 28, 2004)

*A lightweight says "Hello"*

Grtho is here, live and direct from Munich.  

He sends everyone his love.  

He has had a cup of English tea and is now in his PJs fast asleep in my bed. 

With Asgard.    







Altogether now: "Awwwwww ... "


----------



## nosferatu1000 (May 28, 2004)

Hi guys, doesn't look like i'll be able to make it down tonight, got stuffed with FAR too much bloody work today   will attempt to get it done...bloody managers!


----------



## mango5 (May 28, 2004)

Hope you all have a fab time!

Waves from partying London to partying Bristol


----------



## fat hamster (May 28, 2004)

<waves back>


----------



## fat hamster (May 28, 2004)

nosferatu1000 said:
			
		

> Hi guys, doesn't look like i'll be able to make it down tonight, got stuffed with FAR too much bloody work today   will attempt to get it done...bloody managers!


You can arrive as late as you like, nosfer - if we've gone up the pub it'll be the Scotchman, and if krs' directions for getting there don't work we can guide you in with mobiles.  

However mañana is also cool.


----------



## nosferatu1000 (May 28, 2004)

fat hamster said:
			
		

> You can arrive as late as you like, nosfer - if we've gone up the pub it'll be the Scotchman, and if krs' directions for getting there don't work we can guide you in with mobiles.
> 
> However mañana is also cool.




cheers, still need to get SO SO much done...still, friends is on all afternoon on channel 4....


----------



## fizzerbird (May 28, 2004)

<waves at grtho>

Gutted those of you who can't make it...can't make it

<decides to give FTS8 a good thrashing when I see him!>  

I'm tiptoeing around a musicless flat as I get ready to go to the Forest of Dean tonight.

Just seems disrespectful to bang up the sounds and prance around when my neighbour downstairs has just lost her husband  

See you all tomorrow at some point.


----------



## kalidarkone (May 28, 2004)

Just wanted to say I hope you all have a great time, sorry I cant make it but I got a hot date in London  
I will be at the next one.
Ive asked HP 66 to take a photo along of me so I will be there sort of!!!!!

xxx    Shame we can't do a video confrence link up thingy!!!!!


----------



## Isambard (May 28, 2004)

Hey Kids, I'm up and awake!   
Just can't decide whether or not to wear the rubber top......    
Maybe start a poll?

Scotchman at 8, c yas!


----------



## sarcastic food (May 28, 2004)

Fuchest888888 can't come... oh dear.     Aha but i can give still get his  birthday present for this year and last year to him now.   

I'm going to bring some snacks and things but nothing that i've cooked. I'm still up for eating out.   

See you all soon.


----------



## sparkling (May 28, 2004)

I've just put some strawberries and lager in the boot of the car - is that a good combination?   

Hope to arrive in time for the walk.   

Sorry to hear that great cuddly teddy bear Fuct won't be coming along - ah is it attachment problems with that pillow - he just cant let go.  


Oooooh see you all tomorrow, can you please wear name labels.


----------



## sarcastic food (May 28, 2004)

What motorway do I take from London and what exit is it?

Thanks.

I hear the traffic is going to be bad tomorrow.  Safe journey all and that includes the Bristol lot going back to their beds tonight.   

So 12 o'clock for the walk it is then.


----------



## sarcastic food (May 28, 2004)

It's ok i've got them now.


----------



## nosferatu1000 (May 28, 2004)

still working....

M4!


----------



## WasGeri (May 28, 2004)

grtho said:
			
		

> Scotchman at 8, c yas!




More like 8.30 as I am still cooking my tea


----------



## DaveCinzano (May 28, 2004)

yeah, will be a bit late too - running late as usual 

see y'all soon


----------



## Mation (May 28, 2004)

We in the Hamster household are running later than all of you, so ner   

We'll be there before nine, I'm sure


----------



## djbombscare (May 28, 2004)

sarcastic food said:
			
		

> Fuchest888888 can't come... oh dear.     Aha but i can give still get his  birthday present for this year and last year to him now.
> .




You can cos Im coming and I can make sure he doesn't open em til its his B-day


----------



## sarcastic food (May 28, 2004)

djbombscare said:
			
		

> You can cos Im coming and I can make sure he doesn't open em til its his B-day



Cool... thanks.


----------



## djbombscare (May 28, 2004)

They have to fit in a rucksack tho   


And survive a 150mph blat back down the motorway    


I know its wrong, but I got a police helicopter to beat ya know


----------



## DaveCinzano (May 29, 2004)

djbombscare said:
			
		

> I know its wrong, but I got a police helicopter to beat ya know








devon and cornwall's dreaded police helicoptor


----------



## djbombscare (May 29, 2004)

bristle-krs said:
			
		

> devon and cornwall's dreaded police helicoptor




Yeah and thats why we rent out to Bristol !!


----------



## DaveCinzano (May 29, 2004)

i'll have you know we only have the very latest in cutting edge crimefighting equipment here in the village of chillage


----------



## sarcastic food (May 29, 2004)

I'm going to be late, sorry.  Can you lot wait for me?  I'll be there at about 12.30 I think.  Just showering now.


----------



## WasGeri (May 29, 2004)

Oh lord! My head hurts and my new neighbour has just started *drilling! *


----------



## sarcastic food (May 29, 2004)

Sorry only leaving now and i hear the traffic is dreadful.  I'll call when i get nearer. I may have to hang around bristol til i meet you all.


----------



## Isambard (May 29, 2004)

bristle-krs said:
			
		

>



I won't tell you what I thought that was when I first saw the pic!   

I am WELL impressed by Bristol and I feel a general "Perversion in Brizzle" thread / Pervurban75 meet up might happen soon.......

A BIG night.....shan't say more until I'm rip-roaringly drunk later!


----------



## djbombscare (May 29, 2004)

<Gets up and out of bed. . Yawns, scratches pads off to bog comes back. . . Clicks on cd. . .  Marilyn Mansun fight song blinks into life>



Er just thought I'd better warn ya all,

I'm, er,  on a particularly very loud, bouncy, and full of beans easilly excited one today   

I definitelly got out the right side of bed.

So dont be the first one to fall asleep. . . .


----------



## fat hamster (May 29, 2004)

Well, sparkling's here, as well as grtho and Mation who arrived yesterday.  Good to see geri and butchers, krs and callie, spacehopper, hp66, Skin, Sunspots and JTG at the pub last night too.  

Just spotted krs and callie resolutely walking the wrong way up Stokes Croft.    I've a feeling it's gonna be "one of those days".


----------



## DaveCinzano (May 29, 2004)

*callie posting*

hey! we know what were doing, we just went to get some bread and the paper 

asgard didn't wave back to me  I don't think he likes me anymore.


----------



## fat hamster (May 29, 2004)

Oi! Krs!  How comes you're still online? Eh?  Eh?    

Sparkling, Mation and grtho have set off to meet the walking posse at the Seven Stars - I'm hanging on at Hamster Mansions for a bit 'til binty 'n' bumscare arrive,  and waiting for news of nosfer and E.J.


----------



## DaveCinzano (May 29, 2004)

*++urgent alteration!++*

jtg's just texted to say the seven stars is shut!

so make your way to the old fish market (a fullers ale house on baldwin street, just before bristol bridge, near the steps from the back of st nick's market)

see y'all there


----------



## djbombscare (May 29, 2004)

fat hamster said:
			
		

> Oi! Krs!  How comes you're still online? Eh?  Eh?
> 
> Sparkling, Mation and grtho have set off to meet the walking posse at the Seven Stars - I'm hanging on at Hamster Mansions for a bit 'til binty 'n' bumscare arrive,  and waiting for news of nosfer and E.J.




Thanks hammy but dont wait for me, Im goning over to fizz's to stash lilmissbombscare in a secure batcave. Where not even light can pentrate the security forcefeild.


----------



## fat hamster (May 29, 2004)

bristle-krs said:
			
		

> jtg's just texted to say the seven stars is shut!
> 
> so make your way to the old fish market (a fullers ale house on baldwin street, just before bristol bridge, near the steps from the back of st nick's market)


I was just about to say the same thing ...


----------



## fat hamster (May 29, 2004)

djbombscare said:
			
		

> Im goning over to fizz's to stash lilmissbombscare in a secure batcave. Where not even light can pentrate the security forcefeild.


The 66 hi-tech CCTV security cameras around Stab Towers not good enough for you then?  

<sulks>


 

See you at the Fishmarket soon then, I hope, djbs.  I'm going to wait for binty cos she's nearly here, but nosfer and E.J. may have to fend for themselves for a while as I haven't heard anything from either of them yet ..


----------



## djbombscare (May 29, 2004)

Right just in case someone is still hooked up to urban and can relay a  message... 

I CANT COME   

SO SOME FUCKING CUNT LAST NIGHT CLEANED OUT MY BANK ACCOUNT FOR ME SO YOU FUCKER HAVE FUN ON MY CASH !!!

Last night there was £152.86 in my account cos I checke dthat I had enough before I agreed to come up to see you lot. 

I've got ready packed me bag, got into my leathers, lubed LilmissB's chain got all my shit together and shot off.

Got to the cashpoint in the garage at the bottom of my road, and before I fuelled up to come up there went to draw out some cash. Bank Account is 0.00.

Come home just rung the bank, and it went out from a electronic payment last night spookilly enough for the exact amount that was in there. SO they say that it has possibly been stolen and are going to investigate it but wont be able to do anything till they have.

Which is nice.

The annoying thing is that cos I started my job I've been scrimping it all month waiting for this cos my first proper pay packet isn't until next wednesday. And now some fuckers got it.

Anyway Im fucking fuming, so please everyone have a wicked time for me.

I gotta go cos this bombs about to explode.


----------



## fat hamster (May 29, 2004)

..........


----------



## djbombscare (May 29, 2004)

Right I've lifted the cushions off the sofa, checked all me trouser pockets, made some lemonade and sold it to passers by and called in on a mate who owed me some cash and managed to get £20 together for tomorrow morning. 


So I'll be up in the morning and see ya for Ashton Gate munt out thing


----------



## DaveCinzano (May 29, 2004)

phew! well finished the first leg of our better-than-brum tour of bristol, courtesy of our marvellous guide jtg. out in force, with sparkling, sarcastic food, skin, spacehopper, highpriestess6, callie, grtho, fat hamster and mation, and nosferatu made it too 

sadly as he describes above bomscare didn't make it down  

...but we are assured he's going to come up tomorrow for the special u75 picnic 

still to come: west african grub at kalabash, glamour at vibes, and dirty techno, animators style, at the black swan


----------



## DaveCinzano (May 29, 2004)

djbombscare said:
			
		

> So I'll be up in the morning and see ya for Ashton Gate munt out thing



you might like to know that jtg just expressed, erm, concern at the thought of meeting you at ashton gate  






let's put it like this, that's not the rovers' ground


----------



## djbombscare (May 29, 2004)

Well I dunno what the fuck its called. Im a Londoner living in Devon me,

Its Ashton somat innit


----------



## JTG (May 29, 2004)

Court mate, Ashton Court.

I'm at home, too tired and not in the right mood for dancing.

See you tomorrow or summat.


----------



## flimsier (May 30, 2004)

Ashton Gate is way better though


----------



## flimsier (May 30, 2004)

...and its on 21 times a year!


----------



## djbombscare (May 30, 2004)

JTG said:
			
		

> Court mate, Ashton Court.
> 
> I'm at home, too tired and not in the right mood for dancing.
> 
> See you tomorrow or summat.




You what I gotta go to court tomorrow ???   

Tired and not out playing, that just wrong that is. .  your supposed to be making up for me not being there.


----------



## JTG (May 30, 2004)

djbombscare said:
			
		

> You what I gotta go to court tomorrow ???
> 
> Tired and not out playing, that just wrong that is. .  your supposed to be making up for me not being there.



Sorry  

Really knackered and just not as up for anything as I thought I would be. Feel shit, gotta go to bed.

See you tomorrow hopefully if I'm feeling a bit bouncier.


----------



## djbombscare (May 30, 2004)

You better get some kip mate,

your gonna need it


----------



## DaveCinzano (May 30, 2004)

heh well we walked all the way to the swan only to discover there was no techno  so instead we are round that always-reliable after-hours establishment known only as 'the krs bunker' where we are currently avin it large to acid house and absinthe


----------



## djbombscare (May 30, 2004)

Fuck me its not even 1am yet and your all back


----------



## JTG (May 30, 2004)

bristle-krs said:
			
		

> heh well we walked all the way to the swan only to discover there was no techno  so instead we are round that always-reliable after-hours establishment known only as 'the krs bunker' where we are currently avin it large to acid house and absinthe



Big up the St Pauls massive.

Really am gonna go now and try and sort my head out for the morning.

Feel rubbish tbh with you


----------



## djbombscare (May 30, 2004)

KRS you on Broadband and IM?


Cos I got the decks hooked up to the pooter


----------



## DaveCinzano (May 30, 2004)

am broadvand, not on im - but i'm sure i can try...

and jtg, hope you feel better - it was a bloody long & hot day


----------



## DaveCinzano (May 30, 2004)

right am now on aim - as bristlekrs - now how does it work?


----------



## djbombscare (May 30, 2004)

Well I cant bloody find you so your gonna have to find me DJBOMBSCARE


----------



## DaveCinzano (May 30, 2004)

qwll it says you aint online


----------



## djbombscare (May 30, 2004)

I am !!!!!!!


Get Fizz to log into hers


----------



## Iam (May 30, 2004)

I can't even remember my AIM logins... but I've got Yahoo...

Errr, anyway, I'm going to make an effort to show my ugly mug to all these people going to Ashton Court tomorrow.

Be gentle...


----------



## DaveCinzano (May 30, 2004)

cool iam 

check your pms - i'll send you my number so we can meet up. we're not going to get going till after midday, so not too early a start 

and bombscare - can't access msn as my operating systen is below min specs


----------



## DaveCinzano (May 30, 2004)

dj krs on the itunes tearing up shit in the bristle bunker 

its hot dammit but we'll not give up


----------



## DaveCinzano (May 30, 2004)

*Mation posting*

Gosh! I'm so in lust with that fizzerbird! 

Why didn't anyone tell me?


----------



## white rabbit (May 30, 2004)

I could've told you. 

Where is she?


----------



## Callie (May 30, 2004)

Why shes here - munted with the rest of us.....shes trying to take photos of her shadow. I don't think her shadow wants its picture taken


----------



## white rabbit (May 30, 2004)

I'm very jealous.


----------



## DaveCinzano (May 30, 2004)

<everybody goes 'oooooooo!>

meanwhile mation insists she's going to seduce fizz 

<everyone goes 'ooooooooooooooooo!'>

and all the while, it's the naughty bunny who' goin' to get his just desserts


----------



## DaveCinzano (May 30, 2004)

that's *eleven* pages, brum crew - and we ain't even finished!

roll on the bnk holiday picnic


----------



## DaveCinzano (May 30, 2004)

*Mation posting*

Thank crikey I didn't post the poll I was about to.....


----------



## Mation (May 30, 2004)

I'd like to say an enormous thank you to JTG who dragged us round kicking and screaming between jolly nice pubs, trying to educate us and doing a marvellous job.

Top walk, JTG. Ta.  

... mmmm mmmm mmmmm. We're all really looking forward to krs and callie's pork pie.

yum.


----------



## Isambard (May 30, 2004)

Having a big one and that's all I'm saying!


----------



## Skin (May 30, 2004)

Did people get to Vibes in the end ?

I went there early to meet a friend who didnt turn up    Thats the last time she does that to me 


Then sat for nearly an hour on the big speaker feeling manic and not knowing where to look, waiting for you folks.

grtho phoned and I dashed for the bogs, but I didnt quite catch the last bit. So waited some more. Watched a topless performance round the dance poll.

The topless girl seemed to be asked to put her tits back in. Which I thought was sexist, cuz if i'd got my saggy old mamaries out and had done the same thing I bet I wouldnt have had to   

 I was having a complete personality implosion anyway due to alcohol abuse for the last few days wanted to have a good cry, Be anywhere but out. Also I was wearing my combats, which ended up wearing me. I felt seven thousand years old and eventualy fled for home the back way

Hope all had a great time. Im about to decide if Im going for a walk in Wales with a load of old pooves in the next five minutes. I think I shall probably come over and do Ashton Court instead.


----------



## JTG (May 30, 2004)

No worries Mation. I enjoyed researching and planning it. Nothing I love better than yakking away about my hometown.

I may be ready to come out and play sometime soonish.

Possibly.

krs, you got any honey?


----------



## Sunspots (May 30, 2004)

JTG said:
			
		

> krs, you got any honey?



-Well, what's a picnic without something to spread?...   

Have fun today you lot.


----------



## Skin (May 30, 2004)

What time is the pic nic and where in Ashton Court ?  

I know it probably say's somewhere in this thread, but I can't be arsed to look


----------



## DaveCinzano (May 30, 2004)

*callie posting*

He has got some quite expensive Hungarin acacia honey. 

Sunspots - are you not coming out to play in the park today? its a lovely day.

Weve just got out of bed due to the arrival of djbs, krs is mking some tea and I'm not sure the pie will be joining us today 

jtg - are you just gonna meet us in town or are you gonna come round krs' or hammys??


----------



## Skin (May 30, 2004)

What time is it at Ashton Court ???, Im off out to see a friend in a bit and may not be able to get to a computer to check. Also,  Where in Ashton Court ?


----------



## Iam (May 30, 2004)

Lovely day, innit? 

*thinks about bringing guitar*

I'll be in town at about 1300, I'll ring for further instructions then...


----------



## Sunspots (May 30, 2004)

bristle-krs said:
			
		

> Sunspots - are you not coming out to play in the park today? its a lovely day.



No, sadly (-and it is _rather_ sad), I'm working both afternoons this weekend.    

And have a prior engagement this evening...   

I guess it'll be too late to see most people, but if anything's happening on Bank Holiday Monday, I'll probably be around (-depending on how it goes tonight of course...  )

Have fun all!


----------



## sarcastic food (May 30, 2004)

Back home now.  Thanks for a great night all.  JTG I learnt a lot about Bristol, I loved it at the end when you just said "There's a plaque, you can read about the building over there >>>>>"   

Sorry I bailed out early last night and today.  I've left some juices and cheese biscuits at Fat Hamsters if you want some for the picnic.
Oh and yes it was me that cleaned the sink   

See you all for the next Bristol event.


----------



## DaveCinzano (May 30, 2004)

*callie posting*

well i think were planning to fiish off the walk in town first then head up to the park, probably around 3 depending on how quickly were walking! dont know where in the park we will be, i htink we were just going to find  nice spot when we get there. perhaps someone could meet you when were there at a set time and place or maybe call you and guide you to the spot where weve plonked ourselves?


----------



## Skin (May 30, 2004)

Edited again to say Cheers Chris


----------



## DaveCinzano (May 30, 2004)

hey skin - was thinking of meeting up by the gate house at the entrance of ashton court, about 3.30pm-ish (3 sounds a bit *too* early to be realistic


----------



## Skin (May 30, 2004)

bristle-krs said:
			
		

> hey skin - was thinking of meeting up by the gate house at the entrance of ashton court, about 3.30pm-ish (3 sounds a bit *too* early to be realistic


The main Long Ashton Gate house. Brilliant. Thats the mushroom field to me (well my friend) OH shit, I know the one you mean, you mean the sauspension Bridge gate house
DOH

M'kay cheers see ya all then I hope.

Presses send and hopes its the right button this time eeeeeeeeeeeeek


----------



## Mation (May 30, 2004)

Damnit! How'd that fizzer manage to escape my cluthches?    

We're almost up and about (nosferatu and EJ may need poking with a big stick to get them going). Finishing the walk sounds like a good idea what time and where shall we reconvene? 

And Hammy was talking about driving over to Ashton Court. Any takers?


----------



## sparkling (May 30, 2004)

Glad you got home okay SF, it was lovely to see you yesterday. 

I want to know why is Urban time different to real life.  A walk to a club was supposed to only take 15 minutes took an hour and 30 minutes and there was no club anyway.  

Being one of those who went home early I feel all smugly virtuous and healthy today.  Maybe its got something to do with sleeping with three men all at the same time.    One of them snored, one clicked his fingers and the other talked in his sleep.  Not telling which was which though.  

All set today for Ashton.  The weather looks brilliant and we're all nicely relaxed.  Hope JTG makes it.  His walk yesterday was brilliant, loads of research and very interesting.  Thanks JTG for looking after us all.


----------



## DaveCinzano (May 30, 2004)

bomb here so you wont get near Fizz now Mation. 

Hes her bodygaurd


----------



## Stobart Stopper (May 30, 2004)

So, who is doing some cheeserolling tomorrow?  

I really wanted to get down to see it but we are decorating.


----------



## WasGeri (May 30, 2004)

Have fun all! Me & butchersapron are going to the Knights Templar to watch the football and drink Pimms so we won't be along.



well - I'll be drinking Pimms, I doubt he will!


----------



## fat hamster (May 30, 2004)

Mation said:
			
		

> And Hammy was talking about driving over to Ashton Court.


  Have since been dissuaded from this foolish ambition.

I don't think I've ever had so many urbanites in my house before!  Including the delightful Iam - good to meet you mate. 

We're off to continue the walk anytime now ...


----------



## farmerbarleymow (May 30, 2004)

sparkling said:
			
		

> Maybe its got something to do with sleeping with three men all at the same time.    One of them snored, one clicked his fingers and the other talked in his sleep.  Not telling which was which though.



Come on - dish the dirt


----------



## Skin (May 30, 2004)

Ive just left the party, a beautiful sunny day in Ashton Court. Lots of giggling going on   Two space hoppers !!!!!!!!!!


----------



## WasGeri (May 30, 2004)

Skin said:
			
		

> Ive just left the party, a beautiful sunny day in Ashton Court. Lots of giggling going on   Two space hoppers !!!!!!!!!!



We just saw you! Cycling along the centre...


----------



## flimsier (May 30, 2004)

Real Bristolites will be in mourning tonight.


----------



## WasGeri (May 30, 2004)

flimsier said:
			
		

> Real Bristolites will be in mourning tonight.



Not on the East side they won't.

Hahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahaha Bristol City fuck it up *again! *


----------



## flimsier (May 30, 2004)

Geri said:
			
		

> Not on the East side they won't.
> 
> Hahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahaha Bristol City fuck it up *again! *



I wish I knew how to attach the image of a big fat middle finger.

I like Neil Ardley -  he comes to our football dinner every year  - but I'd attach it again next year when we pass them!


----------



## Skin (May 30, 2004)

Geri said:
			
		

> We just saw you! Cycling along the centre...



OH, I didnt see you,


----------



## DaveCinzano (May 30, 2004)

just got back to try and recover the keys to the car park from the caretaker - except he doesn't appear to be home


----------



## Iam (May 30, 2004)

fat hamster said:
			
		

> I don't think I've ever had so many urbanites in my house before!  Including the delightful Iam - good to meet you mate.



Thank you, you too, FH. Normally, I have to pay people to say I'm delightful... 

I HAVE MET URBANITES!!!!! 

And it was great. What a lovely day in the park that was. I can't remember the last time I was so tired at 11pm!

I like these people.

They laughed at my jokes...

Course, they were all munted. 

Cheers for making me so welcome everyone (too many to list, you know...) and I'm sure I'll be seeing you soon.


----------



## sarcastic food (May 30, 2004)

Sorry to have missed you Iam.  Shall see you at the next one I hope.. it's in my diary... yay I love the Bristol crew.   

Sleep well all.


----------



## DaveCinzano (May 30, 2004)

well it was good to meet you too iam - sound bloke 

and nosferatu - our frisbee king 

seems the munters are heading back... lock up your sons/daughters


----------



## DaveCinzano (May 30, 2004)

*Happy JTG posting*




			
				Geri said:
			
		

> Not on the East side they won't.
> 
> Hahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahaha Bristol City fuck it up *again! *



 

Go Geri, go Geri!


----------



## nosferatu1000 (May 30, 2004)

bristle-krs said:
			
		

> well it was good to meet you too iam - sound bloke
> 
> and nosferatu - our frisbee king
> 
> seems the munters are heading back... lock up your sons/daughters



well, i click my fingers....

that'll be "frisbee queen" i think you'll find.....

got back fine, but forgot the absinthe!  apparenlty it'll be at yours krs, so it better still be there next time i'm over....

laying odds it won't be, getting 1000-1 against....

anywyas, cheers for a great couple of days, cool to meet more urbanites - i will go up north some time as well, need to meet you lot up there eg FBM, roadkill et al.....


----------



## DaveCinzano (May 30, 2004)

*JTG again*




			
				flimsier said:
			
		

> Real Bristolites will be in mourning tonight.



I'm not! Yin and Yang innit


----------



## Mation (May 31, 2004)

Iam, it was a pleasure to meet you.   

I am having the most wondeful weekend I've had for years. This is lovely.   

Thanks, Britsol crew


----------



## Iam (May 31, 2004)

Cheers, Mation. Lovely to meet you, too.

I've just bored my housemate to death with a big round up of the day ("what the fuck are Dendrons????"  ).

I really needed that today. I still have a big grin on my face and some new blisters but, damn, that was fun.

This is a warning: Don't let Nosferatu know that you're prepared to run to chase a frisbee...


----------



## Mation (May 31, 2004)

Iam said:
			
		

> ("what the fuck are Dendrons????"  ).


----------



## nosferatu1000 (May 31, 2004)

Iam said:
			
		

> This is a warning: Don't let Nosferatu know that you're prepared to run to chase a frisbee...



yeah, but chasing after asgard to get the frisbee back was just fucking funny......

come on, i wasn't that evil


----------



## hp66 (May 31, 2004)

voodoo fucking ray


----------



## Mation (May 31, 2004)

Oh! They're making me listen to some dire Clash song


----------



## sparkling (May 31, 2004)

Just got back to FH's with Grtho and EJ just wanted to pop on to wave to those Bristolites still going at Krs's.  Love you all.  

Dendron's rule.


init


----------



## Mation (May 31, 2004)

sparkling said:
			
		

> Just got back to FH's with Grtho and EJ just wanted to pop on to wave to those Bristolites still going at Krs's.  Love you all.
> 
> Dendron's rule.
> 
> ...


sparkling, you're wonderful.


----------



## fat hamster (May 31, 2004)

sparkling said:
			
		

> Just got back to FH's with Grtho and EJ


No need to go downstairs to find out whether my guests are back yet.  

Isn't the Internet amazing!


----------



## nosferatu1000 (May 31, 2004)

sparkling said:
			
		

> Just got back to FH's with Grtho and EJ just wanted to pop on to wave to those Bristolites still going at Krs's.  Love you all.
> 
> Dendron's rule.
> 
> ...



so, was grtho a bad boy again?


----------



## sparkling (May 31, 2004)

nosferatu1000 said:
			
		

> so, was grtho a bad boy again?



Grtho was as good as gold and was as fresh as a daisy this morning.


----------



## E.J. (May 31, 2004)

*EJ at Hamster Mansions*

I'll have to admit that i've really enjoyed my first visit to Bristol 
It's been a bostin (very good) meet up!   

When i'll return to the badlands later on tonight, i'll post my thoughts and recollections of the Brislte Bank Holiday experience asap.


----------



## DaveCinzano (May 31, 2004)

*the aftermath*

right, well the last of the hordes (jtg) just staggered out, and it's time for the janitor to sweep the floor and lock up at klub krs... 

what a great weekend, lots of fun and frolics and lovely people - great to meet some new faces - word to nosferatu and e.j. and iam - as well as plenty of regular outlaw bristolites and honorary villagers of chillage...

sparkling you are fabulous and beautiful and i wish i could have my own l'il sparklng just to keep me laughing 

bombscare - so glad you did manage to get down, sorry bout stranding you here but somebody has to look after fizzer 

e.j. - cheers for the run down on brum & the black country - will have to put some of this local knowledge to the test sometimes... what about a bristol vs brum grudge match on your turf? 

nosferatu: shall hold onto the absinth, promise! it's one way of making sure you come back to give us a good blast of frisbee queening...

iam - next time bring the guitar and we can have a jam with the jews harp and kazoo

twas good to see you out skin, hope you enjoyed the picnic. 

mation you are a very notty girl! 

fat hamster, cheers for the grub, hope you had a good night, i was too pooped to pop my head in after the scotchman.

someday i'm actually going to hold a proper conversation with you highpriestess - i always seemed to be too far gone to be coherent - but it was lovely to see you, i hope you had fun 

big love to the spacehopper dude - there can only be one...

sarcastic food - hope the food met with your high standards, fancy doing a food meet again sometime soonish? ooh and i never got to see your driving gloves dammit

hope you enjoyed the pimm's and good news, geri, but remember... it's only a game 

butchersapron - good to see you again mate, hope you had a great bank holiday - you should have come to the picnic and watched a bunch of shroomed up fools singing rocky horror show songs to bemused joggers - put hairs on yer chest!

grtho - you were fabulous as ever, thanks for the booze and the rubber and the hair looks great. one word: hoists...

and jtg, the man with the plan, our tour guide extraordinaire, we salute you. "no we aren't going in there, it's shut today." "so why is there a sign outside saying 'open'..?" 

and big huggly squeezes to the lubberly street prawn-munching crabab queen fizzerbird - our very own fairy godmother  just don't be going to the woods unaccompanied!

and of course sunspots, good to see you out on friday but very disappointed bristol's own arfur daley didnt make it to the park...

some final points to consider:

1.it's probably best to check whether a club night is on before dragging them halfway across town... oops

2.it was only a sandwich - okay, so there were 4 kinds of cheese, roast ham and polish sausage, but it was still only a sandwich... not a voodoo god

3.mushrooms taste great with honey - you culinary genius, jtg (urban's very own pukkah jamie oliver)

4.never park your bike in a locked car park when you dont have the key (many apologies again, djbs!)

5.norman, dendrons, eye hugs, chair monsters and 'hearing eyes' are all figments of your imagination... no, really...










or are they..?

anyway, let's be signing off there.

same again next week then?

ps piersgibbon was there in spirit today too!


----------



## DaveCinzano (May 31, 2004)

sparkling said:
			
		

> Grtho was as good as gold and was as fresh as a daisy this morning.



is that code?

 

dont forget the talc!


----------



## DaveCinzano (May 31, 2004)

and of course the lovely lovely callie was... lovely as ever  in't she cute?!


----------



## sparkling (May 31, 2004)

Wow what a weekend....totally brilliant.  Now for my thank you speech.  

Lovely to meet High Priestess66, Nosferi....(can never remember how to spell his name) Grtho, EJ. Iam, Mation, All bombscares friends (especially the one who at least attempted the pike and star jump) Cheryl, fizzy mad Fizzerbird, Skin and of course the hostess with the mostess Fat Hampster.  Deep apologies if I missed anyone out.

Lovely to meet again Sarcastic Food, JTG (thanks again for the walk) Spacehopper (thanks for taking my glasses off before they got completely bent out of shape, Callie, Bristol Krs (I'm sure you still have your comfort sandwich somewhere but time will tell, its no good hiding it cos it will smell soon...let it go.) bombscare (who I made pant....but he was trying to carry me up some stairs at the time  ) and of course the lovely anyone else I may have forgotten at this moment. (blame tiredness)

Driving home this morning random memories kept popping in my head such as Fizzer trying to ski holding onto JTG's strings, The wee spot, experiencing the beautiful gnats with Mation and Fizzer, Agadoo, Time warp, Space hopper really turning into a space hopper (god that was wierd) eating in the African place, having a dance at Krs, chatting with Fat Hampster about life in general, handwashing with absinth and just being with really lovely lovely people and having a bloody good time.

Anyway I think I had a mushroom flashback cos on the motorway the sign said 'drive slow animals on the road.'..    This completely freaked me out and I was trying to work out if this was real or not or whether I was suddenly going to be confronted by a herd of wilderbeast or zebra's or something.  Anyway I was so busy scanning the sides of the road I completely missed my turn off and ended up in fucking Fulham (pardon language but this is miles away from Essex)

Got home eventually.

Here is to the next Bristol meet.


----------



## JTG (May 31, 2004)

Me: 'oi bombscare, Christ knows what your mates thought of the load of giggling fools you had with you'

bombscare: 'mate, they were all munted as fuck, I'm not sure they noticed anything wrong!'

Or summat like that.

Pleasure as ever.


----------



## WasGeri (May 31, 2004)

bristle-krs said:
			
		

> butchersapron - good to see you again mate, hope you had a great bank holiday - you should have come to the picnic and watched a bunch of shroomed up fools singing rocky horror show songs to bemused joggers - put hairs on yer chest!



He doesn't need any more hairs on his chest!


----------



## djbombscare (May 31, 2004)

GRTHO may have been fresh as a daisy but im sure he was gurning when ya back was turned. Throwing shapes at passers by  

KRS -It was cool being locked in the bunker,even though I had to sleep with one eye open in case of an attack by felt tip pen. Pity JTG used all the bog roll up. Still hopefully he'll manage to chip it off when he gets back.

JTG as always your a star, even though it was like chiling next to Beavis and Butthead, (this man giggled for a good eight hours after doing Gales finest honey)

Sparkling lost her hands to the Dendrons much to FH's amusement

FH used Nosferatu's car and towed Sainsbury's up to the feild 

It was cool to meet you Mation, EJ, Nosferatu and Iam. The rest of ya as always it was a pleasure. GRTHO your sound and a complete nutter

And Fizz's statement of the event - I can hear pictures !! and that was before we did the mushies !!

<puts head in hands, breaths out and steams up glasses> 

Oh and thats another thing . . .


----------



## djbombscare (May 31, 2004)

Ps Norman Coloured Dendrons Rule !!!


----------



## sparkling (May 31, 2004)

djbombscare said:
			
		

> <puts head in hands, breaths out and steams up glasses>
> 
> Oh and thats another thing . . .



Oooh I had forgotten that....well clever effects that was.


----------



## djbombscare (May 31, 2004)

sparkling said:
			
		

> Oooh I had forgotten that....well clever effects that was.




Everything went steamy norman  


and JTG got it 4 hours later PMSLOL


----------



## JTG (May 31, 2004)

djbombscare said:
			
		

> Everything went steamy norman
> 
> 
> and JTG got it 4 hours later PMSLOL



Eh?


----------



## JTG (May 31, 2004)

Hope you and butchers got out of the Knights Templar before the sore losers smashed the place up Geri.

Fucking twats, blot on our city. Wanky BEP editorial today as well ('Brighton didn't possess the talent to beat C*ty' - er well they must have done because they did!    )


----------



## sparkling (May 31, 2004)

djbombscare said:
			
		

> Everything went steamy norman
> 
> 
> and JTG got it 4 hours later PMSLOL




Oh yes and he was trying to do it one handed so didnt get the full effect.  Have to say though his pure uncut honey was the business.  

As was the rubbish bit of the sky where it was unfinished.  I was trying to tell someone today just how funny that was but they didnt seem to get it.


----------



## JTG (May 31, 2004)

The festival field is clearly designed for blissed out mushie experiences. Especially when there's a bright blue sky and a gorgeous silver moon hanging up there most of the afternoon.

Wikkid.


----------



## DaveCinzano (May 31, 2004)

now jtg, from now on you better behave.

because we have *pictures*...

'polish sausage' ring any bells?


----------



## djbombscare (May 31, 2004)

JTG said:
			
		

> The festival field is clearly designed for blissed out mushie experiences. Especially when there's a bright blue sky and a gorgeous silver moon hanging up there most of the afternoon.
> 
> Wikkid.




And an Alpine village half way up a tree


----------



## JTG (May 31, 2004)

bristle-krs said:
			
		

> now jtg, from now on you better behave.
> 
> because we have *pictures*...
> 
> 'polish sausage' ring any bells?



Well yes of course  

Still no idea what djbs and sparkling are on about though. Sparkling was on drugs though so I wouldn't trust her


----------



## sparkling (May 31, 2004)

bristle-krs said:
			
		

> now jtg, from now on you better behave.
> 
> because we have *pictures*...
> 
> 'polish sausage' ring any bells?



Oh god I had forgotten there were camera's.   

Wonder if they caught any dendrons up to anything and did anyone take a photo of the human armchair that didnt have any arms but had a head?


----------



## DaveCinzano (May 31, 2004)

sparkling said:
			
		

> did anyone take a photo of the human armchair that didnt have any arms but had a head?



i think you'll find there are 'specialist' magazines devoted to that kind of thing 

ask our resident doggers djbs & jtg...


----------



## djbombscare (May 31, 2004)

The moving armchair that was in fact a couple having a fiddle in the land of Violins.


JTG you were trying to steam up your glasses with one hand about 4 hrs after everyone else had been doing it with two.


----------



## sparkling (May 31, 2004)

djbombscare said:
			
		

> .
> 
> 
> JTG you were trying to steam up your glasses with one hand about 4 hrs after everyone else had been doing it with two.



Do you realise how silly that sounds?


----------



## djbombscare (May 31, 2004)

Hey you started it 


I was just there


----------



## JTG (May 31, 2004)

djbombscare said:
			
		

> The moving armchair that was in fact a couple having a fiddle in the land of Violins.
> 
> 
> JTG you were trying to steam up your glasses with one hand about 4 hrs after everyone else had been doing it with two.



I wasn't! Not on purpose anyway. I don't remember any such thing happening!


----------



## Iam (May 31, 2004)

I'd forgotten there were cameras, too. Normally, I'm not overfond of having my photo taken either, but I forgot that yesterday. Must have been the trees... or the Dendrons, again (I forsee them getting blamed for many things in the next few days).

Look for (one of) the scruffy, hair everywhere bloke, that'll be me.


----------



## fat hamster (May 31, 2004)

JTG said:
			
		

> I wasn't! Not on purpose anyway. I don't remember any such thing happening!


ROTFLMFAO!  

I remember djbs trying to explain to JTG about the hands over the glasses thing ... he did eventually succeed in getting JTG to put one hand up to his face, but without any apparent comprehension ...


----------



## JTG (May 31, 2004)

Nope sorry, no recollection of that at all.


----------



## Mation (May 31, 2004)

Home now and feeling warm and fluffy from a truly magical weekend. 

Doing the eye thing with the marvelous (and elusive   ) fizzer and grtho; giggling like a buffoon on my tummy; chickening out of rolling down the hill; space-hopper's keenly-observed matchmaking; sparkling's ever-lengthening sleeves; krs laughing for England; hamster nestled on my lap; jigging and jigging.

Great to meet you bombscare, fizz, sparkling, callie, grtho, geri, butchersapron, iam, e.j., skin and noseferatu    (have I missed anyone?)

Lovely to see everyone else again and very glad Cheryl came to Ashton court.  

Sorry not to have seen more of you, Sunspots. 

Big hug to highpriestess66.   

Hope I wasn't too notty  

Roll on the next one!


----------



## Mation (May 31, 2004)

ooh and I've just remembered I left my absinthe at bristle-krs's too!   

Probably just as well. It really is quite strong you know.


More oooh! I must get some of that extraordinary, disappearing blobby soap.


----------



## djbombscare (May 31, 2004)

JTG said:
			
		

> Nope sorry, no recollection of that at all.




PMSLOL   

It took fucking ages and you looked at me like I was shouting at you in japanese


----------



## DaveCinzano (May 31, 2004)

grtho, have you been double selling?!



there's only one bottle of absinthe - so whose is it?

there's also the apple schnapps, a bottle of red wine, and an ickle bit of vodka... i shall hold onto it all till the nxt bristolites, or may norman have mercy on my dendronised soul


----------



## Mation (May 31, 2004)

well we did open my bottle, so could be that it got finished. If so, cool   

(And if not I'll come after that grtho with a hoist   )


----------



## space-hopper (Jun 1, 2004)

Big thanks to the brisol posse for organising another fantastic weekend of muntedness  love yall 
lovelly to see sparkling,mation, djbs,sarcastic food and grtho again 
and great to meet e.j.,nosferatu and i am for the first time
and an especially big hug to highpriestess66,for well just bieng gert lush 
see some of you next w/e and the rest of ya at the next bristolites


----------



## fizzerbird (Jun 1, 2004)

*Well what can i say except what a...*

GERT LUSH weekend!  

Great to meet everyone I hadn't meeted before. 

Mation, you are stunning! You are are also a veh veh naughty lady!  
I can still hear you singing along to voodoo ray...it's still in my head now!

EJ, great to meet you at last, sorry we didn't get a chance to talk properly I can never sit still for long!

grtho, "FUCK-ING HELL!" innit! 
(and thanks for giving me the best compliment a woman can get)

Nosferatu, You are great, thanks for taking the photo's I was far too munted (perhaps thats why there seems to be so many of me!!) I am usually behind the bloody thing!

Iam, when you first met us at krs you looked terrified! (not surprisingly) but it didn't take long for you to fit in with the collective...it's like you have always been around...next time bring your guitar! ( hope I didn't scare you)

skin, good to see you, all be it very briefly. I think saying " Do you think we can all calm down now please" to a bunch of people on mushrooms was something else...HP66 and myself almost pissed ourselves! 

Cheryl, you are lovely and you had this radiant smile about you all afternoon at the mushy fest 

Hammy, I can still hear you giggling and giggling and giggling....

HP66, I get the wormwood scrubs joke now!  (that was something else...washing my hands in absinthe)

spacey, always good to see you mate do you think we can actually see the photos you take this time!

Sparkiling, When I think of all the belly aching laughing I did on the mushrooms you appear to be the cause of most of it girly! 

callie, next time no orange juice! you are lovely, as always.

JTG, you know I love you to bits but I still have not forgiven you for abandoning me  Even letting me use your flappy things to try and ski down the hill, doesn't make up for it mate!

krs, fluffy lovely krs, thanks for putting me up for the weekend mate but next time you want to get something from the cupboard thing, JUST COME IN AND GET IT! I was still spangled when all the polystyrene stuff attacked me!

DJBS, I can hear pictures!  Sorry it took so long for me to have a piss in the wee spot, I got distracted by the little branch thingy sparkling had pointed out earlier!
Thanks for looking after me mate, somehow you did it without even knowing where I was half the time! 


Ok just for starters:

Sat night at krs... 

Gotta go...the Dendrons are calling....


----------



## sparkling (Jun 1, 2004)

fizzerbird said:
			
		

> GERT LUSH weekend!
> Great to meet everyone I hadn't meeted before.
> 
> Mation, you are stunning! You are are also a veh veh naughty lady!
> ...




Well I think the Dendrons have got your photo's....I can't get em.  



Lovely to meet you Fizz.....My sides still ache from all the laughs.


----------



## Mation (Jun 1, 2004)

I can't get the photos either...  

Fizzerbird you is the stunning one. Completely gorgeous!


----------



## Isambard (Jun 1, 2004)

Back at work – and was already thinking of my next Bristolites on the tram on the way in this morning!   

First of all, thanks to:

Fat Hamster for having us to stay at Hamster Mansions and the lovely “lesbian food”.
JTG, for organising the historical walk where we saw that a lot of old issues are just as relevant as ever. KRS, for tolerating our bad behaviour in his house till VERY late. 

And here come a collection of the snippets of conversation and observation that I “picked up” over the weekend!

Is this your first time at a Harvester?

I can see the music, it’s a blue spinning disc!

The King of the Trees said he hoped we had a nice picnic and could come again.

Am I blobbered? Does this face look blobbered?

“Wouldn’t A and B make a lovely couple?”  Doh!

But that club’s called “Creation” now!

Absinthe!

The gayest straight bloke you could hope to meet (I got one of them chains too mate, but yours is a wee bit more flamboyant) rolling up on a production line faster than we could smoke!

And his reputation goes flying out the window as KRS plays CHER!

Caught Asguard shagging the cat.

Winns! I NEVER thought I’d see such naughtiness in Britain! Much impressed; and as for the skinhead from Fishponds……………….

The Dendrons are off to the Mother Ship to bring back the colour "Norman".

Eye to Eye Contact!

Top pints in the Scotchman, brewery tap and the “Land of the Trout”

A crazy Gashead wearing parachute trousers and scaring a shagging armchair with 2 heads.

Being like an old married couple in Sainsbury’s.

Voodoo Ray!


----------------------------------------------
The absinthe at KRS is Mation's, Nosferatu's ia at Hamster mansions on a high shelf.


----------



## rubbershoes (Jun 1, 2004)

It sounds like you all had a terrible time. I’m glad I couldn’t make it


----------



## sparkling (Jun 1, 2004)

rubbershoes said:
			
		

> It sounds like you all had a terrible time. I’m glad I couldn’t make it



I'm s orry you didnt make it ...it would have been nice to have met you.


----------



## rubbershoes (Jun 1, 2004)

I was camping in Cornwall. Very wholesome


----------



## DaveCinzano (Jun 1, 2004)

crazy pics 

i look mostly asleep though  musta bin up all night ringing the bells down notre dame 

"wouldn't it be funny if them two were having an affair..."


----------



## nosferatu1000 (Jun 1, 2004)

hmm, can't seem to get the pics....


----------



## djbombscare (Jun 1, 2004)

She always does this. 
Pity no-one can hear these pics, Fizzer   


<Awaits the phone call on how to open them up for public viewing>


----------



## DaveCinzano (Jun 1, 2004)

well i can see them perfectly 

maybe you just don't _want_ to see them, bombscare-san...


----------



## djbombscare (Jun 1, 2004)

hey it wasn't me complaining I cant see them. It was everyone else. I aint even tried. But she usually rings and asks how. Anyway its boring at work sooooo. .


<puts on blindfold, assumes lotus position, goes into trance like state>

Wow I can smell them too.






eeeeeooooooooow did you get that bog roll?


----------



## Isambard (Jun 1, 2004)

djbombscare said:
			
		

> assumes lotus position



Only poofs that are VERY "flexible" can do that!   

(Jesus, I can't be arsed at work today - shall have to start planning next Rubberites      )


----------



## sparkling (Jun 1, 2004)

Got the pictures now....I can see now why everyone was oh so slightly fragile on Sunday morning    You all recovered pretty quick though.


----------



## DaveCinzano (Jun 1, 2004)

sparkling said:
			
		

> Got the pictures now....I can see now why everyone was oh so slightly fragile on Sunday morning    You all recovered pretty quick though.



not sure i remember the buddhist stuff mind:

http://tinyurl.com/33625

what is she like?!


----------



## Iam (Jun 1, 2004)

Nice pics, Fizzer 

I was a bit nervous (not something I'm that used to!) going up to KRS's, but within about 5 mins, it had passed. And no, you didn't scare me. Entertained me plenty, though...  

I will bring the Guitar next time, although I'm not sure my playing will be up to your Harping...

Fizzer & The Dendrons


----------



## Mation (Jun 1, 2004)

what a sedate and sober bunch we were   

Great pics, fizzer


----------



## DaveCinzano (Jun 1, 2004)

*oh yes, and another thing...*

...jtg you are a very naughty boy - do you realise those chocolate egg misshapes were nestlé?

accordingly i have confiscated them, and they will be destroyed forthwith


----------



## hp66 (Jun 1, 2004)

Mation said:
			
		

> what a sedate and sober bunch we were



Weren't we just  

bristleKRS, Butchersapron, Callie, DJBombsquad, E.J., Fat Hamster, Fizzerbird, Geri, Grtho, Iam, JTG, Mation, Nosferatu, Sarcastic Food, Skin, Spacehopper, Sparkling, Sunspots  -  aka bristolites temperance society - what a great weekend. fantastic to meet & re-meet everyone & roll on the next
 

ooh, & I must apologise for not bringing along a pictorial representation of kalidarkone who couldn't grace us with her presence but was with us in spirit  

Right, can we all calm down now


----------



## DaveCinzano (Jun 1, 2004)

heh i like that you listed everyone alphabetically, hp66! 

very diplomatic and democratic (well i would say that  )


----------



## fat hamster (Jun 1, 2004)

bristle-krs said:
			
		

> ps piersgibbon was there in spirit today too!






			
				highpriestess66 said:
			
		

> kalidarkone ... couldn't grace us with her presence but was with us in spirit


And Fuct was there on the phone; Bam Bam! specially obtained the goat chips for us ... t'was quite a gathering of urbanites on several planes.


----------



## JTG (Jun 1, 2004)

fizz, you really know how to make a lad feel guilty don't you?  I'm sorry, how d'you want me to make it up to you? If I hadn't had a good sleep I wouldn't have been up for Sunday as much as I was.

krs - shit, I'm REALLY sorry! Couldn't see anything on the bag to deter me when I bought 'em and in my defence I was still a wee bit munted - not flying anymore by that stage but hovering slightly still!

Starship Enterprise, an armchair with two heads doing naughty stuff, radio controlled mountain bikers, a Swiss alpine village and naked joggers. Ashton Court can be a very strange place


----------



## JTG (Jun 1, 2004)

djbombscare said:
			
		

> PMSLOL
> 
> It took fucking ages and you looked at me like I was shouting at you in japanese



Ahhhhhhh...

Think I remember this now. As far as I was concerned you may as well have been speaking Martian at that stage for all that I could understand it.


----------



## Iam (Jun 1, 2004)

I think he was speaking Trevor...


----------



## fizzerbird (Jun 2, 2004)

Iam said:
			
		

> I was a bit nervous (not something I'm that used to!) going up to KRS's, but within about 5 mins, it had passed. And no, you didn't scare me. Entertained me plenty, though...
> 
> I will bring the Guitar next time, although I'm not sure my playing will be up to your Harping...
> 
> Fizzer & The Dendrons



That reminds me, thank you for rescuing me from the wretched thing. I was stuck for what seemed like hours twanging it on my leg making didgeridoo noises!

I have to say I think my harping has improved somewhat, it certainly seemed to impress one of bumscares mates, you should have heard his face...it was a picture!


----------



## Isambard (Jun 2, 2004)

fizzerbird said:
			
		

> bumscares mates



One of whom was VERY dishy btw!    

(The one with the blue T-shirt and the sunglasses)


----------



## Mation (Jun 2, 2004)

Hammy, did I leave my silver thumb ring in the snoo nest?


----------



## DaveCinzano (Jun 2, 2004)

grtho said:
			
		

> One of whom was VERY dishy btw!
> 
> (The one with the blue T-shirt and the sunglasses)



who, norman?



and fizzer, i think you make a great harpie


----------



## Callie (Jun 2, 2004)

Urgh! I don't think I like working  my brain hurts!

had a fantastic weekend, was really good to meet new people - mation, nosferatu and iam and spend time with those I already knew  bunch of nutters!

Hope we can do it again sometime - Ashton Court festie isnt that far away now is it? anyone gonna start a thread and see if we can attract some of those from further afield (especially those who wanted to come but couldn't make it for the bank holiday)?

Edited to add EJ to my list of new people  knew id forget someone, sorry!


----------



## Mation (Jun 2, 2004)

Callie said:
			
		

> Hope we can do it again sometime - Ashton Court festie isnt that far away now is it?


I'm excited about this already. Can't wait!


----------



## nosferatu1000 (Jun 3, 2004)

grtho said:
			
		

> One of whom was VERY dishy btw!
> 
> (The one with the blue T-shirt and the sunglasses)



oi! i flirted with him first, he's mine now 

/can people tell i've be stuc k in a stuffy hotel room in dorset all day, hmm, hmm, HMM?


----------



## sarcastic food (Jun 3, 2004)

Callie said:
			
		

> Hope we can do it again sometime - Ashton Court festie isnt that far away now is it? anyone gonna start a thread and see if we can attract some of those from further afield (especially those who wanted to come but couldn't make it for the bank holiday)?



It's a date.. and this time i'll make nibbles.   Chegrimandi will bring the drinks probably.


----------



## DaveCinzano (Jun 3, 2004)

sarcastic food said:
			
		

> Chegrimandi will bring the drinks probably.



you'll have to put him on a lead - no unrestrained beasts allowed at the festival


----------



## fizzerbird (Jun 3, 2004)

bristle-krs said:
			
		

> you'll have to put him on a lead - no unrestrained beasts allowed at the festival




That counts bumscare and fuct out then


----------



## Isambard (Jun 3, 2004)

fizzerbird said:
			
		

> That counts bumscare ....... out then



Don't worry Fizzer, I'll put Bumscare in a collar and lead!


----------



## fucthest8 (Jun 3, 2004)

fizzerbird said:
			
		

> That counts bumscare and fuct out then



OI!  

Although, now I think about it ....    from previous experience, you'll need to put me on a lead to stop me going AWOL. (And don't go getting ideas Grtho.... )


----------



## djbombscare (Jun 3, 2004)

grtho said:
			
		

> Don't worry Fizzer, I'll put Bumscare in a collar and lead!




You wont be the first person to try


----------



## E.J. (Jun 4, 2004)

*EJ's thoughts and some recollections on his first visit to Bristol*

I know it's been a few days since the Bristol meet up was all done and dusted. So here's my thoughts:-

Before heading off to largest City in South-West England, i was mulling over on whether to go or not. I would have left the Brum & Black Country Urbanites down, not forgetting myself  by not visting this city like i did last summer. By the time i made my decision i missed the afternoon coach (the 3pm). But fortunately i hopped on the 6.30 coach to Bristol, as soon as go into the City Centre via the M32. I remembered what Kidda told me she sayed "When yer giet dowen ter Bristole, you'll see FH's flat in the distance. You'er cor miss it". 

I've arrived at Bristle bus station at 9.05pm. After a slight confusion about finding the directions to the Kalabash resturant - I saw a big hand waving at me, it was FH's. I went in and the welcome i got from the urbanites around the table was tre bostin. I'll always remember it.Meanwhile the party at Krs's flat after heading back from the non-event at Thw Swan was a good un. I've somehow survived after at times i was on the verge of being kalied and munted! Moving on to Sunday i was really looking foward to part two of the JTG guide to Bristol. And of course the picnic at Ashton Manor.

The nice and sunny weather was perfect for a picnic All i can say is that the numerous hillarious moments during that afternoon ranged from the absolute barmpotness (slighty crazy) to even at times doolallyness (insane)! There are some moments that i will remain in my grey matter are e.g. Walking across the Clifton Suspension Bridge. Fizzer and Sparkling mentioning about the Dendrons in Ashton Manor 

Fizzer saying "Dwy look bwthrd?" - The equivalent in my part of the country is "Doe ay ark bothrd?" Grtho talking about his enlightenment with the trees, Space-Hopper transforming into a real Space-Hopper. JTG and DJBombscare running down the hill after doing some kind of investigaton!  

Bristle-krs taking an hour to make a sandwich - I nearly turned into laughing gimp (just like i did back in Hull).  After the picnic was all over it was time for a few drinks at the pub (forgotten what's the name of the pub?). After that it was back ar Chez krs for another night of fun.

The final day was just chillin and relaxin before saying my goodbyes. After departing from Bristol Bus station to hop on the coach to Digbeth Coach Station,Brummidge. As i was heading out of the Bristol on the coach i just smiled and had a bit of a grin on what's been an absolutely bostin meet up.

So here's my big-up's and thank-you's to all the Bristol and other urbanites that i've met on the meet up.

Fat Hamster - For being a bostin hostess with the mostess. Apologies for not speaking clearly, especially whilst you were explaining to me on how to get to Kalabash from the bus station. 

JTG (the globetrotting urbanite) - I was gutted to say the least about missing part one of the historical tour to Bristol. The best moment of part two of the tour was when you mentioned about the red house not being open even thought it was closed. Plus your description of the residents of snooty Clifton!

Bristle-krs - I bet that you've still got that sandwich back at your flat. Are you planning to display at Bristle art gallery then?   Of course at somepoint i shall somehow do a bad impresssion of being the "impartial" person in the Brummagem vs Bristle war that's going on at present. I'm glad that you now know the Brum and the Black Country Badlands are seperate areas. Muchos gracias for the absinthe etc.

Sarcastic Food - At last i've blommin' met you!, i couldn't believe you're reet-petite in height. By the way i'm still eating 2 meat samosas (with chilli sauce) nearly every night. Say a big hi to Chegrimandi - The very best of luck with your nursing course.

Sparkling - Now what can i say about you? You certainly sparkled and dazzled the meet up with your personality. At times you were inquisitive and a little bit bossy in our conversations. I don't mind that even a ne'r do well like me needs a bit of disciplining! 

DJBombscare - It was a pleasure to meet you, a bit disappointed that i didn't get a chance to see lil' miss bombscare. I'm sure that there will be another time for that.

Fizzerbird - At times you were certainly in a world of your own at Ashton Manor! yet alone at krs flat!  I don't know how you've still go the energy to dance mi babber. You were bostin! The next time that i'll be in your city, i'll try an be a bit more talkative next time. I'm sure that we'll have a good ol' natter

Grtho - You were bordering on the verge of being doolally, i couldn't help but smile when you, Fizzer and Sparkling were doing the time warp. Good to meet you

Callie, Spacehopper,Highpriestess66, Nosefratu,Skin, I am and not forgetting Mation - It was a privelledge to meet you all. I know that flattery won't get me anywhere but the ladies that i've met on this meet up (including quite a few Bristle ladies that i saw are all Bobby Dazzlers - that's beautiful women in my dialect)

Although i didn't get to meet Geri and Sunspots - But i'm sure that there will be another time.

I'll have to admit that i've really enjoyed the Bristle experience.I equate this to being a young un' in the B.C. Badlands buying some suck (sweets) in the corner shop. I'll be certainly be keen on going to the next Brisltle meet up in July isn't it?  Just Bring it - that's all i'm sayeing!


----------



## General Ludd (Jun 5, 2004)

*hp66 postin'*

Hey, glad to hear you had a good time.  bristle-krs, me, meanoldman, space-hopper hangin' out in Cambridge for Strawberry Fair after a loooooong drive & some gorgeous Algerian nosh.  Lovely to meet Stig & Will.  Go for the shoes. Sparklin' Dahrling can we go shopping tomorrow, puhleeeeeze


----------



## sparkling (Jun 5, 2004)

meanoldman said:
			
		

> Hey, glad to hear you had a good time.  bristle-krs, me, meanoldman, space-hopper hangin' out in Cambridge for Strawberry Fair after a loooooong drive & some gorgeous Algerian nosh.  Lovely to meet Stig & Will.  Go for the shoes. Sparklin' Dahrling can we go shopping tomorrow, puhleeeeeze





Hey High P you do a recky to find the shops that we need and then we can go buy.    Yippeee


----------



## Mation (Jun 7, 2004)

Come on! Who's got more pics? I know there were loads taken apart from Fizzer's.

grtho! You told us to hassle you.

Come on!


----------

